# ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟



## دودي الاردن (4 مايو 2005)

*ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

* ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟ 

كلمة إنجيل معناها الخبر الطيب أو بشارة طيبة. وقد أوجز الإنجيل في يوحنا (16:3) بأن الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد لخلاص البشر. والنقطة الرئيسية في الإنجيل كما بشر به بولس هي: أن المسيح مات لأجل خطايانا وأنه قام من بين الأموات. 

 الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد يؤلف وحدة لا تتجزأ ولا تنفصل. فالقديم أساس والجديد امتداد له وتكميل, ولو فصلنا أحدهما عن الآخر لما اكتملت خطة الله للبشر. ومن يؤمن بالكتاب المقدس يؤمن به بعهديه معاً على أساس أنه كلمة الله الموحى بها التي لم ولن تتبدل لأن الله هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد. 

 تعاليم الكتاب المقدس متفقة فيما بينها تماماً ولا تناقض فيها, ولها اتجاه واحد هو إعلان مقاصده تعالى للبشر. وحين نقرأ العهد القديم نفهم كيف خلق الله السماء والأرض وكل شيء. كيف خلق آدم وحواء و أين وضعهما وكيف أخطأا, ثم كيف أصبح نسلهما خاطئاً مثلهما. وهنا يظهر وعد الله بخلاص الإنسان أي بإنقاذه من الورطة التي وقع فيها ومن نتائجها. وبانتظار مجيء المخلص أو المنجي أقام الله عهده مع إبراهيم مؤكداً له بأن المخلص سيأتي من ذريته. وتجدد الوعد لإسحق و يعقوب وتكلم عن هذا المخلص أنبياء العهد القديم عبر الأجيال كلها من موسى إلى داود إلى إشعياء ....الخ. و من يقرأ توراة موسى ونظام الذبائح والرموز يدرك قصد الله من حيث نعمته إلى ذلك المخلص. وهكذا فصل الله بين الوثنية واليهودية واختار شعباً يأتي منه المخلص لجميع الأمم. وفعلاً جاء المسيح من امرأة عذراء وكما تنبأ عنه الأنبياء في التوراة والزبور. وأول من آمن بالمسيح عندما بدأ يبشر بالخلاص رجال بسطاء سمّيوا بعد ذلك تلاميذ. ولما كانوا يرافقونه ويعملون بحسب تعليمه فقد أطلق عليهم اسمه ودعيوا مسيحيين. وهؤلاء التلاميذ حملوا بشارة الخلاص, حملوا رسالة الإنجيل إلى الأمم فيما بعد. فالمسألة إذن ليست مسألة انفصال بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد, ولا بين يهودي ومسيحي. الله لا يتبدل ورسالته لم تتبدل. منذ القديم أعلن الله نفسه وكلم الناس بالأنبياء, وفي ملء الزمان كلمنا بالمسيح يسوع. وكل من يأتي إليه بالإيمان الأكيد بذبيحة الفداء هذه يصبح ابناً روحياً في عائلة عظيمة أعضاؤها من كل الشعوب والأمم، ومن كل لغة ولون وعرق. فالجميع إخوة في المسيح. 

منقوووووووووووووول*


----------



## My Rock (6 مايو 2005)

الرب يباركك من اجل هذه المعلومات التي اكيد في بعض الناس يجهلوها


----------



## المحترف (9 أغسطس 2005)

سؤال :انت قلت(( بأن الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد لخلاص البشر))كلامكم متناقض لانكم بتحكو انو يسوع الرب وهلا بتقولو ارسل الله ابنه من المقصود ابنه هل هو يسوع اذا انتو مرة بتقولو يسوع الرب ومرة بتقولو يسوع ابن الرب
ارجو تكونو فهمتو علي ما اقصد .


----------



## الأندلسى (27 أغسطس 2005)

*ورسولا إلى بنى اسرائيل*

الزميل دودى الأردن .. قلت فى مقالك
(وهكذا فصل الله بين الوثنية واليهودية واختار شعباً يأتي منه المخلص لجميع الأمم.) ...فهل كانت رسالة المسيح الى كل الأمم حقا؟؟
إن المتتبع للأناجيل يجد أن دعوة المسيح عليه السلام قاصرة على شعب اليهودية فقط ، بل إن البشارة بمجيئه قبل مولده تشير إلى أن رعايته ستكون لشعب اليهود فقط وإليك الأدلة: ــ
أولاً : ورد بإنجيل متى ما يحكيه على لسان الله :

 ))وأنت يا بيت لحم أرض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا ، لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبي إسرائيل )) متى [ 2 : 6 ]

فقوله ( يرعى شعبي إسرائيل ) إشارة واضحة أن دعوة المسيح ستكون لشعب اليهود فقط .

ثانياً : لما جاء الملاك إلي السيدة مريم العذراء وبشرها بولادة يسوع أخبرها بأنه يكون على بيت يعقوب :

 )) فقال لها الملاك : لا تخافي يا مريم لأنك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله ، وها أنت ستحبلين أبناً وتسمينه يسوع . . ويعطيه الرب كرسي داود أبيه ويملك على بيت يعقــوب إلـى الأبد )) لوقا [ 1 : 30 ]

ثالثاً : هناك إشارة أخرى واضحة على أن دعوة المسيح هي لشعب اليهود فقط وقد جاءت على لسان الملاك الذي ظهر ليوسف النجار في إنجيل متى [ 1 : 21 ] :

 ))فَسَتَلِدُ ابْناً، وَأَنْتَ تُسَمِّيهِ يَسُوعَ، لأَنَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ ))

إن قول الملاك : (( يخلص شعبه )) فيه الدليل على خصوصية دعوة المسيح .

رابعاً: وقد اختار المسيح اثني عشر تلميذاً ليكونوا تلاميذه وأحباءه ومساعديه في نشر دعوتــه وكان اختياره لهم من بين اليهود أنفسهم ، وينقل ذلك إنجيل متى في محاورة بين المسيح وبين أحد تلاميذه وهو بطرس (( فأجاب بطرس حينئذ وقال له : ها نحن قد تركنا كـل شيء وتبعناك فماذا يكون لنا ؟ فقال يسوع الحق أقول لكم أنكم أنتم الذين تبعتموني فـي التجديد ، متى جلس ابن الإنسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون أنتم أيضاً على اثني عشـر كرسياً تدينون أسباط إسرائيل الاثنى عشر )) متى [ 19 : 27 ]

فالمسيح يقول لهم إنهم يدينون أسباط إسرائيل فقط ، ولم يقل لهم أنهم يدينون شعوب العالم ، وهذه كناية أو إشارة إلى أن رسالته وهم من بعده قاصرة على شعب اليهودية المتفرع من أسباط الاثنى عشر .

خامساً : إن المسيح عليه السلام عندما أرسل تلاميذه لينشروا دعوته بين اليهود كرر لهم الوصية يقصروا الدعوة على اليهود ، بل وحذرهم من دخول مدن الأمم الأخرى ، ولو كانـوا جيراناً لليهود : وقد ذكر إنجيل متى [ 10 : 5 ]

)) هؤلاء الإثنا عشر أرسلهم يسوع وأوصاهم قائلاً : إلى طريق أمم لا تمضوا إلى مدينة للسامريين لا تدخلوا ، بل اذهبوا بالحري إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة )) .

سادساً : لما بدأ يسوع في الدعوة إلى الله ، أعلن أنها قاصرة على بني إسرائيل ولا تمتد إلى غيرهم لذلك نراه يقول في متى [ 15 : 24 ] :

 ))لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة ))
ولاحظ أن ( إلا ) هي أداة للحصر ، حصر بها المسيح رسالته ضمن الشعب الإسرائيلي .

سابعاً: وحتى عندما رفضت أورشليم رسالة المسيح ناجاها بكلام يستفاد منه أن رسالته هي لشعب اليهود الذي كان مستعمراً لمدينة القدس وقتئذ : (( يا أورشليم يا أورشليم .. يا قاتلة الأنبياء وراجمة المرسلين إليها كم مرة أردت أن أجمع أولادك كما تجمع الدجاجة فراخها تحت جناحيها ولم تريدوا )) متى [ 37 : 23 ]

ويؤيد الكتاب المسيحيون الاتجاه بأن المسيح ما أرسل إلا لبني إسرائيل طبقاً للآتي :

)أ) فقد جاء في دائرة المعارف البريطانية أن أسبق حواري المسيح ظلوا يوجهون اهتمامهم إلى جعل المسيحية ديناً لليهود ، وجعل المسيح أحد أنبياء بني إسرائيل إلى بني إسرائيل.

)ب) ويقول دين إينج أن عيسى كان نبياً لمعاصريه من اليهود ، ولم يحاول قط أن ينشىء فرعاً خاصاً به من بين هؤلاء المعاصرين ، أو ينشىء له كنيسة خاصة مغايرة لكنائس اليهود أو تعاليمهم .

وقد ورد في إنجيل متى [ 2 : 1 ] : (( وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 2قَائِلِينَ: أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ ؟ ))

بل كانت التهمة الموجهة إليه أنه ملك اليهود : (( فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ الْوَالِي. فَسَأَلَهُ الْوَالِي: «أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ تَقُولُ».)) [ متى 27: 11 ]

لقد كان المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام معروفاً عند الناس أنه نبي اليهود وبنى إسرائيل ليس إلا . . .
.. وقبل أن تعطينى أعداد تشير الى عالمية الدعوة الى الأمم عليك أن توفق بين التناقض الحادث بين الفقرات السابقة والذى ستأتى به..
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (27 أغسطس 2005)

مداخلتك كلها غير صحيحة و هذا يدل على قصر بصيرة التي تقرأ جزء و تنسى الاخر

المسيح كان وعد لليهود نعم لكنه ليس لليهود فقط بل هو للجميع

و هو بنفسه امر تلاميذه بتلمذة حميع الامم و السعوب فما هذه المداخلة الركيكة التي محتواها غير مبني على اي اساس من الصحة


----------



## الأندلسى (28 أغسطس 2005)

Dody قال:
			
		

> مداخلتك كلها غير صحيحة و هذا يدل على قصر بصيرة التي تقرأ جزء و تنسى الاخر
> 
> المسيح كان وعد لليهود نعم لكنه ليس لليهود فقط بل هو للجميع
> 
> و هو بنفسه امر تلاميذه بتلمذة حميع الامم و السعوب فما هذه المداخلة الركيكة التي محتواها غير مبني على اي اساس من الصحة



 ــ كيف توفق بين قول المسيح لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة وباقى النصوص السابقة وبين ما تقوله الأن؟ 

هذه واحدة... النقطة الثانية جئت بنص واحد تريد أن تهدم به أكثر من عشر نصوص تشهد بأن المسيح لم يرسل الا الى 

بنى اسرائيل..

ــ حسنا فلنبحث مدى مصداقية هذا النص .. النص فى متى 28:19 فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن

 والروح القدس ..

ــ النص يقول فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم..لمن؟ المفترض أن ذلك للتلاميذ....من المفترض أن التلاميذ كلهم 

أمرهم المسيح بأن يبشروا الأمم ولكن ....
ــ 
 لكننا نفاجأ بقنبلة من قنابل بولس حينما يقول فى 

رسالة أفسس3(بسبب هذا أنا بولس أسير المسيح يسوع لأجلكم أيها الأمم..ان كنتم قد سمعتم بتدبير نعمة الله 

المعطاة لى لأجلكم... ثم يستطرد بولس فيقول انه باعلان عرّفني بالسر. 
4
الذي بحسبه حينما تقرأونه تقدرون ان تفهموا درايتي بسر المسيح.

5 الذي في اجيال أخر لم يعرف به بنو البشر كما قد أعلن الآن لرسله القديسين وانبيائه بالروح.

ترى ما هو هذا السر الذى قاله المسيح لبولس فقط كما يقول بولس؟؟

6 ان الامم شركاء في الميراث والجسد ونوال موعده في المسيح بالانجيل.

ويصر بولس على أن التبشير بين الأمم انما هو سر أعطاه المسيح له فقط فيقول

لي انا اصغر جميع القديسين أعطيت هذه النعمة ان ابشر بين الامم بغنى المسيح الذي لا يستقصى

اذن فالفقرة فى انجيل متى والتى تقول أن المسيح قال للتلاميذ أن يبشروا بين الأمم هى فقرة مزورة بشهادة 

بولس... هذه واحدة  
ــ النقطة الثانية فى نفس النص أنه قال وعمدوهم باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس...اذا كان المسيح أمر 

التلاميذ بالتعميد باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس اى بصيغة التثليث فلماذا يخالف التلاميذ أمر يسوع الصريح 

ويعمدوا على اسم يسوع فقط كما جاء فى أعمال الرسل(فقال لهم بطرس توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم 

يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا) أع2ـ38

كما نص على ذلك بولس نفسه فى الرسالة الى رومية حيث قال ( أم تجهلون أننا كل من اعتمد ليسوع المسيح 

اعتمدنا لموته)6ـ2ـ اما أن نصدق بطرس وبولس أو نصدق متى لأن الطريقان لا يلتقيان بحال.. وهناك أكثر من عشرة أدلة أخرى

تثبت أن هذه الفقرة مزورة ..وسأكتفى بهذا الأن .. أرجو أن أسمع منك ردا على مداخلتى السابقة وهذه المداخلة بدلا 

من أن تقول مداخلتك ضعيفة ومداخلة ركيكة...أنا أعطيك الدليل بالاصحاح والعدد..وكذلك أريد منك جوابا بالدليل 

والبرهان ..

.(.قُلْ هَاتُواْ بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ) صدق الله العظيم

فى انتظار ردك على مداخلاتى الضعيفة والركيكة


----------



## My Rock (29 أغسطس 2005)

الظاهر اني رديت في المكان الخظأ


ومن هم رسل المسيح الأوائل، كم كان عددهم وكيف تمّ اختيارهم؟ 

- إن كلمة رسول بحدّ ذاتها تعني الشخص الذي يُرسل لغرض معين. فإذا أرسلت رسالة مع شخص إلى شخص آخر، فحامل الرسالة هو الرسول. وبالمعنى الروحي، الرسل هم أناس أرسلهم الله لإيصال رسالته إلى بني البشر. 

+ هل كان الرسل بشراُ مثلنا، أم أنهم كانوا يتمتعون بصفات إلهية؟ 

- لم يتمتّع الرسل بصفات إلهية، بل كانوا بشراً، مثلي ومثلك. ولكن الله اختارهم لخدمته، واستخدمهم لنشر رسالة الخلاص بين الناس، تماماً كما يستخدم أي إنسان آخر لخدمته في هذه الأيام. 

+ هل نستطيع معرفة عدد الرسل، أي رسل المسيح الأوائل وما أسماؤهم؟ 

- يشير الكتاب المقدس إلى أن عدد الرسل الأوائل كان اثني عشر رسولاً أو تلميذاً، فيقول: "وأما أسماء الاثني عشر رسولاً فهي هذه: الأول سمعان الذي يُقال له بطرس، وأندراوس أخوه، يعقوب ابن زبدى، ويوحنا أخوه، فيلبس وبرثلماوس، توما ومتى العشار، يعقوب بن حلفي ولباوس الملقّب تدّواس.‎، سمعان القانوني ويهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي أسلمه" (متى 2:10-4). هذه أسماء الاثني عشر رسولاً الذين اختارهم يسوع لحمل رسالته والكرازة بها للعالم أجمع. 

+ ذُكر أن عدد رسل المسيح الأوائل كان اثني عشر تلميذاً أو رسولاً، فهل هناك سبب خاص دعا المسيح لاختيار اثني عشر تلميذاّ فقط؟ 

- إن سبب اختيار الاثني عشر تلميذاً أو رسولاً، هو أنه عندما تجمّع اليهود لأول مرة في أمة واحدة في العهد القديم، كانت تلك الأمة مكوّنة من اثني عشر سبطاً. ولما دعا المسيح اثني عشر رسولاً من هذه الأمة، أوصاهم أن يذهبوا إلى الأمة كلها، أي إلى أمة بني إسرائيل الضالة لهدايتها. 

+ ولكن واحداً من الرسل خان سيّده وأسلمه ولم يعد رسولاً فيما بعد، هو يهوذا الإسخريوطين وبذلك أصبح عدد الرسل أحد عشر رسولاً وليس اثني عشر، أليس كذلك؟ 

- نعم، ولكن بعد خيانة يهوذا، لم يبْقَ عدد التلاميذ أحد عشر تلميذاً، لأن التلاميذ اجتمعوا واختاروا رسولاً آخر بدل يهوذا هو "متياس". وبذلك أصبح عدد الرسل ثانية اثني عشر. 

+ هل اقتصر عدد الرسل على اثني عشر رسولاً؟ 

- بالطبع لا، فبالإضافة إلى الاثني عشر، أصبح عدد الرسل فيما بعد سبعين رسولاً، ثم سبعمائة ثم غيرهم. وقد حمل هؤلاء رسالة المسيح إلى العالم أجمع، وجالوا مبشّرين بالكلمة من أقصى الأرض إلى أقصاها. 

+ لماذا اختار المسيح تلاميذه من عامة الشعب؟ هل لأنهم كانوا يحملون شهادات علمية أو مؤهلات خاصة تؤهلهم للتلمذة؟ 

- لم يختر المسيح تلاميذه لأنهم كانوا يحملون مؤهلات أو شهادات علمية تؤهلهم للتلمذة، رغم أن بعضهم كان متعلماً. فعندما دعاهم الرب، كان بعضهم صيادي سمك مثل سمعان بطرس، وأندراوس، ويعقوب بن زبدي ويوحنا أخاه. أما متّى فكان عشاراً وهكذا. فعندما رأى يسوع سمعان بطرس وأندراوس يلقيان شباكهما في البحر "قال لهما: هلمّ ورائي فأجعلكما صيّادي الناس" (أي كارزين بالكلمة) (‎متى 19:4). فللوقت تركا الشباك وتبعاه. وهكذا نرى أن الخدمة لا تقتصر على أصحاب الشهادات وذوي المؤهلات، بل كان واحد يمكن أن يكون تلميذاً وخادماً للمسيح. ولا شك أن المسيح اختار تلاميذه من عامة الشعب، لنأخذ منهم العبرة أن غير المتعلّم يصلح للخدمة أيضاً. 

+ طالما أن كل فرد يستطيع أن يكون تلميذاً للمسيح وخادماً لملكوته، فلماذا سُمي خدام الإنجيل في عصرنا الحاضر رسلاً؟ 

- لا شك أن كل من يخدم الله ويحمل رسالة المسيح هو تلميذ للمسيح، رغم أنه لا يسمى رسولاً في الوقت الحاضر. وذلك يرجع إلى أن الرسول كان لا يسمى رسولاً، إلا إذا عاصر المسيح أو رآه بعينيه. ومن المُلاحظ أنه يُشار عادة إلى القرن الأول للميلاد بأنه "عصر الرسل"، وذلك لأن تلاميذ يسوع والكارزين باسمه في ذلك العصر عاصروا المسيح أو رأوه وقد دعي بولس الرسول لأنه رأى الرب أيضاً عند اهتدائه على طريق دمشق. فنقرأ في رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس: "ألست أنا رسولاً، ألست أنا حراً، أما رأيت يسوع المسيح ربنا؟" (1كورنثوس 1:9). ونستطيع أن نقول إن عصر الرسل انتهى بموت الرسل. 

+ لاحظنا مما تقدم، أن المسيح اختار أولاً اثني عشر تلميذاً ليعلموا بين اليهود ويبشّروهم ويبعدوهم عن ضلالهم، فهل بقيت رسالة المسيح آنذاك مقتصرة على اليهود؟ 

- كلا، لم يقتصر عمل الرسل على اليهود فحسب، بل تعدّاه إلى جميع الناس بحسب قول المسيح لهم: "فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم، وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس، وعلّموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به" (متى 19:28-20). وقوله أيضاً: "اذهبوا إلى العالم أجمع، وأكرموا بالإنجيل للخليقة كلها. من آمن واعتمد خلص، ومن لم يؤمن يُدن" (مرقس 15:16-16). لقد كان المسيح نوراً للأمم، كما ورد عنه في نبوة إشعياء: "أنا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فأمسك بيدك وأحفظك وأجعلك عهداً للشعب ونوراً للأمم" (إشعياء 6:42). وأيضاً كما قال المسيح عن نفسه: "أنا نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة" (يوحنا 12:8). جاء المسيح لخلاص الناس من الخطية الشر، وقد حمل الرسل رسالة المسيح إلى العالم أجمع، فآمن كثيرون بفضل عملهم وكرازتهم. وكما شهد الرسل للمسيح، يستطيع كل واحد فينا أن يشهد له أيضاً في حياته ومجتمعه.


اقرأ قبل ان تسأل  :d


----------



## Zayer (2 سبتمبر 2005)

> وبانتظار مجيء المخلص أو المنجي



انا قريت الموضوع كله لاكني لم اقرأ جميع الردود 

ولكن سؤال هل هذا المنجي الذي تتكلمو عنه وهو من ذرية ابراهيم ظهر ؟ او لم يظهر 

وان كان ظهر فهذا يعني انه ليس منجي  

واكبر دليل على ذلك هو تعدد الاديان و المذاهب   وكثرة الفساد الذي حاصل هذي الايام  من قتل وما قتل 

لو جينا الى وجهة نضر الاسلام 

فأن المنجي من ذرية ابراهيم هو الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم 

جاء بدين الاسلام الذي هو مكمل الى جميع الاديان السماوية السابقة 

وجاء بالقران الذي فيه الكثير من المعجزات التي اكتشفت و التي لم تكتشف 

كما ان رسلونا صلى الله عليه و ا له وسلم  اخبرنا بماذا سيحدث في المستقبل و كيف ستقوم الساعة 
وعلامتها 

ومن اهم علامات قرب قيام الساعة  هو الدجال < وهو شخص يدعي انه الخالق وهو كذاب ويمتلك قدرات لا يستطع البشر العاديون القضاء عليه > 

وتحدث ايضا عن المنقد الذي سيظهر اخر الزمان وهو من ذريته 
وقد نصت الكتب و الروايات عن هوية هذا المنقد و علامات ظهوره 

واكبر دليل على صحة كلام الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم 

ان كثير من العلامات تحققت  مع انها كانت مذكورة من ما يقارب اكثر من 1400 سنة


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

يا أيها الذين أمنوا (المسلمين) أمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله (القرآن) والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل(الإنجيل) ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا (النساء136:4)

آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله (البقرة285:2)

في الآية الأولى يجب على المسلم أن يؤمن بالقرآن والكتاب الذي نزل قبله وهو الإنجيل وفي الثانية آمن محمد والمسلمين بكل كتب الله ، ترى أين تلك الكتب التي آمن بها محمد والمسلمين ؟ هل آمن محمد بكتب محرفة غير موجودة كما يدعي البعض أنها نسخت أو رفعت هل تؤمن بالقران ولا تقرأه ولا تعمل به ولا تطبق شرائعه؟ ما معنى أن تؤمن بالتوراة والإنجيل ولا تقرأهما أو تعمل بما فيهما؟ انه إيمان شكلي سياسي نفاقي.هل تخدع نفسك أم تخدع الله أم تخدع غيرك؟


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*التوراة والإنجيل حكم الله*

التوراة والإنجيل حكم الله​:  

كيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله ...إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا(؟) للذين هادوا(المائدة5: 43-44)

إذا كانت التوراة والقران من عند الله فأحكام الله واحدة فلماذا نجد القران يرفض حكم محمد وشريعته في اليهود ويقول عندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله ؛هل القران ليس من عند الله؟ لكن ترى هل يطالبه ويطالبهم بتطبيق أحكام كتاب محرف أو كتاب نسخ أو كتاب رفع ؟ كما أن هذه الآية تدل على بقاء حكم التوراة في عهد محمد فالقول أن المسيحية نسخت وألغت اليهودية والإسلام نسخ المسيحية هو قول باطل وضد القرآن فكيف يقول القران عندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله ويدعي البعض أن المسيحية نسخت وألغت اليهودية؟

وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فيه فأولئك هم الفاسقون (المائدة47:5)

وهنا يأمر القران نبيه بأن يحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بأحكام الإنجيل فاسق، ترى الله يأمر بتطبيق أحكام كتاب تحرف أو كتاب نسخ أو كتاب رفع حكمه ؟ لو الإنجيل تحرف ، هل الله كان يجهل ذلك ؟ وهذا يؤكد بقاء حكم الإنجيل وأنه لم ينسخ بالقران حسب إدعاء البعض بأن المسيحية نسخت اليهودية والإسلام نسخ اليهودية والمسيحية ، فكيف نسخت المسيحية بينما القران يطالب بتطبيق حكم الله الإنجيل ؟ نعم أكد القران أن التوراة والإنجيل حكم الله وهما يختلفان عن القران ولا يجوز أن يطبق آيات القران وحكمه عليهم ولكن الأغرب تلك الآية

قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون …ويحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله(محمد) ولا يدينون دين الحق (الإسلام)(التوبة9: 29)

وهنا يرفض محمد أن يطبق أهل الكتاب أحكام كتبهم بل يحرمون ما حرم محمد ويدينون بالإسلام والآية السابقة تقول أن من لا يطبق أحكام الإنجيل فهو فاسق ترى من الفاسق؟ 

وانزل إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه فاحكم بينهم بما انزل الله ولا تتبع أهواءهم عما جاءك من الحق لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة ولكن ليبلوكم في ما أتاكم(المائدة48:5)


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*الفرقان والقرآن والجن:*

الفرقان والقرآن والجن:​
نزل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل من قبل هدى للناس وأنزل الفرقان(آل عمران3: 3-4)

وهنا كلمة نزل الكتاب أي القران تعني متفرقا وأنزل للتوراة والإنجيل والفرقان تعني نزل دفعة واحدة .

تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا (الفرقان1:25)  

 وهنا الفرقان هو القران

وإذ آتينا موسى الكتاب والفرقان لعلكم تهتدون (البقرة53:2)  

وهنا الكتاب والفرقان تزلا على موسى

ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان وضياء وذكرا للمتقين (الأنبياء48:21)

 وهنا موسى وهارون آتاهما الفرقان 

ترى ما هو الفرقان الذي نزل مرة على موسى ومرة نزل على موسى وهارون ومرة نزل على محمد ولم ينزل على عيسى أو غيره؟ 

وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا من الجن يستمعون القران فلما حضروه قالوا ...إنا سمعنا كتابا أنزل من بعد موسى مصدقا لما بين يديه يهدي إلى الحق وإلى طريق مستقيم يا قوم أجيبوا داعي الله وأمنوا به (الأحقاف46: 29-30)

هنا الجن الذي استمع للقران آمنوا به ودعوا قومهم من الجن للإيمان به وقالوا كتاب أنزل من بعد موسى ،هل لم يعترف الجن بالإنجيل ؟هل الجن كان يقصد الكتاب الذي أنزل بعد موسى أي الإنجيل ؟ هل يقصدون القران ويجهلون أن الإنجيل هو الذي جاء بعد موسى؟ ولكن الأكثر عجبا جملة مصدقا لما بين يديه ، يدي من؟هل يدي الله أم يدي محمد ؟ إن كان يدي الله هل يطلع الله الجن على الكتاب الذي بين يديه؟ متى عرفوا أنه مصدقا لما بين يديه قبل إسلامهم أم بعده؟ هل يقصدون مصدقا لما بين يدي محمد ترى ما هو الكتاب الذي كان بين يديه وجاء القران مصدقا له؟


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*ما هو الذكر؟*

ما هو الذكر؟ وحفظ الله له:​
وأنزل إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون (النحل44:16)(مكية)

قالوا يأيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر إنك لمجنون (الحجر6:15)

كذلك نقص عليك من أنباء ما قد سبق وقد آتيناك من لدنا ذكرا (طه99:20)

وهنا نرى الذكر يبين للناس ما أنزل إليهم سابقا ويحكي أنباء السابقين وكلمة الذكر مشتقة من ذكر وتذكرة وذكرى أي أنه يذكر بما سبق والذكر نزل على محمد وقال عنه العرب أنه مجنون  .

االقى الذكر عليه من بيننا بل هو كذاب أشر سيعلمون غدا من الكذاب الأشر إنا مرسلوا الناقة فتنة لهم (القمر54: 23-27)

وهنا الذكر نزل على صالح نبي ثمود وهو صاحب الناقة المرسلة من الله فتنة للناس أهل ثمود .

لقد كتبنا في الزبور(كتاب داود) من بعد الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون (الأنبياء 105:21)

وهنا كتب الله في الزبور ومن قبله الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عباد الله الصالحين فالذكر هو أيضا ما قبل داود .

إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون (الحجر9:15)

وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون (النحل16: 43)

هنا الله يحفظ الذكر من التبديل والتغيير وأهل الذكر هم المرجع عندما يجهل جاهل شيئا ؛ لكن بقى أن نعرف أن هذه الآيات مكية


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*أهل الكتاب يحفظون كتبهم وهم المرجع لمحمد:*

أهل الكتاب يحفظون كتبهم وهم المرجع لمحمد:​
ألم يؤخذ عليهم ميثاق الكتاب أن لا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق ودرسوا ما فيه والدار الآخرة خير (الاعراف169:7)

ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتب وبما كنتم تدرسون (آل عمران79:3)

إنا أنزلنا التوراة .... يحكم بها النبيون... والربانيون والأحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء(المائدة44:5)

كل الطعام كان حلا لبني إسرائيل إلا ما حرم إسرائيل... قل فأتوا بالتوراة فأتلوها إن كنتم صادقين (آل عمران93:3)

كل تلك الآيات تدل على أن أهل الكتاب كانوا يدرسون كتبهم وأستحفظهم الله عليها ومحمد يطالبهم أن يأتوا بالتوراة سيجدون فيها ما حرم وما أحل لهم ولم يشكك محمد في صحتها بل إنتقد سلوكهم واستشهد بالتوراة ، ترى هل كان يستشهد بوهم أو كتاب رفع أو نسخ ؟

فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرؤون الكتاب من قبلك (يونس94:10)


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*محمد يتبع التوراة والإنجيل معا ويدعو لإت&#1576*

محمد يتبع التوراة والإنجيل معا ويدعو لإتباعهما:​
قل يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شئ حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم وليزدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك(المائدة68:5)

أهل الكتاب تشمل اليهود والنصارى يطالبهم بتطبيق التوراة والإنجيل معا، اليهود لا يؤمنون بالإنجيل ترى هل كان محمد مبشرا لليهود بالإنجيل ؟.

ولو أن أهل الكتاب ….ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل… لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم منهم أمة مقتصدة (المائدة5: 65-66)

وهنا أيضا حديث مع أهل الكتاب ولم يقل التوراة أو الإنجيل فقط بل قال التوراة والإنجيل والغريب أن اليهود لا يؤمنون بالإنجيل فلماذا يدعوهم لكي يتبعوا الإنجيل بجانب التوراة؟ لآن هذا إيمان الأمة المقتصدة حسب تسمية القرآن وهذا هو إيمان النصارى .

قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما(الكتابين) أتبعه إن كنتم صادقين(القصص49:28)

محمد يتبع الكتابين ويتحداهم أنه ليس هناك أهدى منهما ويطالبهم أن يأتوا بكتاب أهدى منهما لكي يتبعه، ما هما الكتابين اللذين اتبعهما محمد؟ هل اتبعها دون أن يقرأهما أو يعمل بأحكامهما؟

وقال الذين كفروا لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي بين يديه ....(سباء31:34)

وهنا نرى محمد يدعوهم للإيمان بالقرآن أو بالذي بين يديه وكان ردهم لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي بين يديه، ترى ما هو الكتاب الذي بين يديه(غير القرآن) ويدعوهم للإيمان به ؟.


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*وقفة وسؤال:*

وقفة وسؤال:​
يأيها الذين أمنوا(المسلمين) آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله (القران) والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل(الإنجيل) ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا(النساء136:4)

هنا يطالب القرآن المسلمين بالإيمان خاصة بالقرآن والكتاب الذي نزل قبله هو الإنجيل، ترى هل يخدعهم ويطالبهم بالإيمان بكتاب محرف أو رفع؟ كما أنه يطالبهم بالإيمان بكل الكتب والرسل ومن لم يؤمن بذلك ففي الضلال البعيد ترى هل يكفي أن تقول أمنت بلسانك ولا تقرأ تلك الكتب وتثق فيها وتعمل بها ؟ لو كان نعم ترى أي إيمان ذلك؟ كثيرون يؤمنون بالله ولا يعملون بما قال هل هؤلاء مؤمنين ؟ 

إن الذين يكفرون بالله ورسله ويريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله ورسله ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض ويريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا أولئك هم الكافرون حقا  (النساء4: 150-151)

رسلا قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل ورسلا لم نقصصهم عليك (النساء164:4) (غافر78:40)

وهنا مطالب المسلم بالإيمان بكل الرسل وإلا اصبح كافرا حقا ، ترى كيف يعرف ويؤمن بهؤلاء الرسل الذين لم يقصصهم القرآن؟

لقد فضلنا بعض النبيين على بعض وآتينا داود زبورا (الإسراء 55:17) (النساء163:4)

ترى أين زبور داود الذي يجب على المسلم الإيمان به ؟هل تحرف زبور داود وفي أي الآيات نجد ذلك ؟


----------



## استفانوس (10 أكتوبر 2005)

*وقفة وسؤال:*

وقفة وسؤال:​
يأيها الذين أمنوا(المسلمين) آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله (القران) والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل(الإنجيل) ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا(النساء136:4)

هنا يطالب القرآن المسلمين بالإيمان خاصة بالقرآن والكتاب الذي نزل قبله هو الإنجيل، ترى هل يخدعهم ويطالبهم  بالإيمان بكتاب محرف أو رفع؟  كما أنه يطالبهم بالإيمان بكل الكتب والرسل ومن لم يؤمن بذلك ففي الضلال البعيد ترى هل يكفي أن تقول أمنت بلسانك ولا تقرأ تلك الكتب وتثق فيها وتعمل بها ؟ لو كان نعم ترى أي إيمان ذلك؟ كثيرون يؤمنون بالله ولا يعملون بما قال هل هؤلاء مؤمنين ؟ 

إن الذين يكفرون بالله ورسله ويريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله ورسله ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض ويريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا أولئك هم الكافرون حقا  (النساء4: 150-151)

رسلا قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل ورسلا لم نقصصهم عليك (النساء164:4) (غافر78:40)

وهنا مطالب المسلم بالإيمان بكل الرسل وإلا اصبح كافرا حقا ، ترى كيف يعرف ويؤمن بهؤلاء الرسل الذين لم يقصصهم القرآن؟

لقد فضلنا بعض النبيين على بعض وآتينا داود زبورا (الإسراء 55:17) (النساء163:4)

ترى أين زبور داود الذي يجب على المسلم الإيمان به ؟هل تحرف زبور داود وفي أي الآيات نجد ذلك ؟


----------



## Zayer (11 أكتوبر 2005)

اخ فريد بنجي شوي شوي  :d 

اولا نبتدي بأول رد لك 



> يا أيها الذين أمنوا (المسلمين) أمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله (القرآن) والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل(الإنجيل) ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا (النساء136:4)
> 
> آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله (البقرة285:2)
> 
> في الآية الأولى يجب على المسلم أن يؤمن بالقرآن والكتاب الذي نزل قبله وهو الإنجيل وفي الثانية آمن محمد والمسلمين بكل كتب الله ، ترى أين تلك الكتب التي آمن بها محمد والمسلمين ؟ هل آمن محمد بكتب محرفة غير موجودة كما يدعي البعض أنها نسخت أو رفعت هل تؤمن بالقران ولا تقرأه ولا تعمل به ولا تطبق شرائعه؟ ما معنى أن تؤمن بالتوراة والإنجيل ولا تقرأهما أو تعمل بما فيهما؟ انه إيمان شكلي سياسي نفاقي.هل تخدع نفسك أم تخدع الله أم تخدع غيرك؟




انت غلطان اخي احنا لا نخدع احد ولا نخدع انفسنا 

احنا نأمن بالكتاب او الكتب الي نزلت على الانبياء نفسهم فقط 

يعني نؤمن بالانجيل الذي نزل على عيسى  عليه السلام ( نؤمن بأنه كان موجود ) وكذلك التورات نؤمن بالذي نزل على موسى عليه السلام 

ولكن لا نؤمن بالانجاجيل الموجودة الان الي نؤمن به هو انجيل واحد فقط انزله على عيسى 
ولكن اليوم يوجد اكثر من 10 اناجيل 

اذا كيف نقرأ ونعمل بأنجيل غير موجود الان ؟


----------



## Zayer (12 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> أهل الكتاب يحفظون كتبهم وهم المرجع لمحمد:​
> ألم يؤخذ عليهم ميثاق الكتاب أن لا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق ودرسوا ما فيه والدار الآخرة خير (الاعراف169:7)
> 
> ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتب وبما كنتم تدرسون (آل عمران79:3)
> ...




اخي العزيز اولا انا اسف لعدم الرد على الردود بالترتيب ولكن لا يهم سوف ابحث فيهم فيما بعد 


اخي انت لا تفسر الايات القرائنية على هواك لان ليس كل ما تقرأه في القران تفهم معناه على طول 

وياريت انك تطلع على تفاسير قبل وضع الايات في محور الشك و التغليط  وهذا احد المواقع فيه تفسير للقران http://quran.al-islam.com/arb 

((كل تلك الآيات تدل على أن أهل الكتاب كانوا يدرسون كتبهم وأستحفظهم الله عليها ومحمد يطالبهم أن يأتوا بالتوراة سيجدون فيها ما حرم وما أحل لهم ولم يشكك محمد في صحتها بل إنتقد سلوكهم واستشهد بالتوراة ، ترى هل كان يستشهد بوهم أو كتاب رفع أو نسخ ؟))

محمد صلى الله عليه واله  يطالبهم بالتوراة الحقيقي الغير محرف وهو غير موجود عندهم اصلن 

كما قالت الاية (( قل فأتوا بالتوراة فأتلوها إن كنتم صادقين ))


----------



## Zayer (12 أكتوبر 2005)

فريد قال:
			
		

> وقفة وسؤال:​
> يأيها الذين أمنوا(المسلمين) آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله (القران) والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل(الإنجيل) ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا(النساء136:4)
> 
> هنا يطالب القرآن المسلمين بالإيمان خاصة بالقرآن والكتاب الذي نزل قبله هو الإنجيل، ترى هل يخدعهم ويطالبهم بالإيمان بكتاب محرف أو رفع؟ كما أنه يطالبهم بالإيمان بكل الكتب والرسل ومن لم يؤمن بذلك ففي الضلال البعيد ترى هل يكفي أن تقول أمنت بلسانك ولا تقرأ تلك الكتب وتثق فيها وتعمل بها ؟ لو كان نعم ترى أي إيمان ذلك؟ كثيرون يؤمنون بالله ولا يعملون بما قال هل هؤلاء مؤمنين ؟
> ...




انت لم تفهم قصد القران بالايمان بالرسل و الكتب السابقة 

الايمان  لايكفي ان تقولها بلسانك  انا معك في هذا 

بل تعتقد فيها بقلبك انها كانت موجودة 

ولا يجيب عليك اتباع ما فيها


----------



## استفانوس (13 أكتوبر 2005)

ياصديقي
لقد مللنا ونحن نثبت من الاحاديث والقران على صحة الكتاب المقدس
هل تستطيع ان تبثبت 
متى حرف 
هل قبل الاسلام ام بعده
نناقش موضوع سؤال بسؤال
والرب يهدي من عنده الحق


----------



## Zayer (14 أكتوبر 2005)

يا اخي المشكلة اني معلوماتي قليلة حتى في ديني   

ولكني سمعت مرة  في احد القنوات  

شخص يتكلم ( خبير في الدين المسيحي وهو مسلم ) 

يقول ان الانجيل جمع بعد فترة طويلة اي كتب  

لان من قبل كان الانجيل يحفظ ولم يكتب


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

Zayer قال:
			
		

> يا اخي المشكلة اني معلوماتي قليلة حتى في ديني
> 
> ولكني سمعت مرة  في احد القنوات
> 
> ...


اهنئك لاجل صدقك
واصلي بان ينير الواحد الاحد قلبك لتتعرف على الصراط المستقيم
وان تكون من ابناء النعيم فالسماء تفرح بامثالك
اما عن الموضوع 
فتش في المنتدى لانني لقد تكلمت عنه
والرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## استفانوس (14 أكتوبر 2005)

يتساءل الكثيرون عن خلفية الكتاب المقدس وأقسامه والمواد التي استعملت في إنتاجه. ونقدم للقارئ هنا بعض المعلومات التي تساعد على فهم ذلك? ليزيد تقديره لكلمة الله.

أولا - المواد المستعملة في كتابة الكتاب المقدس: 

1 - مواد الكتابة: 

ـ ا ـ ورق البردي - لم نستطع الحصول على كل المخطوطات القديمة من الكتاب المقدس? لأنها كانت مكتوبة على مواد تبلى? معظمها من ورق البردي المصنوع من نباتات البردي التي كانت تنمو في المياه المصرية الضحلة. وكانت السفن الكبيرة المحملة بالبردي تصل إلى ميناء بيبلوس السوري? ومنها جاءت الكلمة اليونانية بيبلوس بمعنى كتب . كما أن الكلمة الانكليزية Paper التي تعني ورق تجيء من الكلمة اليونانية التي تعني البردي .

أما طريقة صنع ورق البردي فكانت بقَطْع شرائح طولية رفيعة من نبات البردي? ودقها ثم لصق طبقتين منها على بعضهما? طبقة بالطول والأخرى مستعرضة عليها? وتوضع في الشمس لتجف? ثم ينعّمون سطحها بحجر أو بغير ذلك من المواد. وكان ورق البردي من تخانات مختلفة? بعضها رقيق جداً. وترجع أقدم أنواع ورق البردي الموجودة الآن إلى سنة 2400 ق.م. ولا يمكن لمخطوطات الكتاب المقدس المصنوعة من ورق البردي أن تعمر طويلاً? إلا إذا كانت محفوظة في أماكن جافة? كصحاري مصر أو كهوف وادي قمران حيث اكتشف مخطوطات البحر الميت. وقد استمر ورق البردي في الاستعمال حتى القرن الثالث بعد الميلاد.

ـ ب ـ الرقوق - وهي من جلود الماعز والأغنام والغزلان والحيوانات الأخرى? بعد نزع الشعر عنها ومسحها لتصير صالحة للكتابة عليها. ويشتق أسم الرقوق في اللاتينية من مدينة برغامس في آسيا الصغرى? التي اشتهرت بعمل الرقوق.

ـ ج ـ الرق - وهو أسم جلد العجل الذي كانوا يصبغونه باللون الارجواني ويكتب عليه باللون الفضي أو الذهبي. وتوجد اليوم مخطوطات قديمة منه ترجع إلى عام 1500 ق.م.

ـ د ـ وهناك مواد أخرى للكتابة مثل الفخار الذي كثر وجوده في مصر وفلسطين. وقد ترجمت الكلمة في الكتاب المقدس شقفة ـ أيوب 2: 8 ـ كما كانوا يكتبون على الأحجار بقلم من حديد. كما كانوا يكتبون على اللوحات الطينية بأدوات حادة? ثم يجففونها لتظل سجلاً باقياً ـ إرميا 17: 13 وحزقيال 4: 1 ـ . وكانت هذه أرخص وسيلة? وأبقاها على الزمن. كما كانوا يكتبون بقلم معدني على ألواح خشبية مغطاة بالشمع.

2 - أدوات الكتابة

ـ ا ـ قلم من حديد للحفر على الحجر.

ـ ب ـ قلم معدني مثلث الجوانب مسطح الرأس للكتابة على لوحات الطين أو الشمع.

ـ ج ـ القلم المصنوع من الغاب وطوله من ست إلى ست عشرة بوصة له سن كالإزميل. وقد استعمله أهل ما بين النهرين. أما اليونانيون فقد استخدموا الريشة في القرن الثالث ق.م. ـ أرميا 8: 8 ـ .

ـ د ـ الحبر وكان يصنع من الفحم والصمغ والماء.

ثانياً - أشكال الكتب القديمة.

ـ 1 ـ الدرج الذي يصنعونه من لصق صفحات من ورق البردي ببعضها ثم يطوونها على خشبة أو عصا. وكانوا يكتبون على جانب واحد من الورق. وكانوا أحياناً يكتبون على جانبي الورق ـ رؤيا 5: 1 ـ . وكانت الأطوال تختلف. فقد وجد درج طوله 144 قدماً. ولكن متوسط الطول كان من 20-35 قدماً. وقد قال كاليماخوس أمين مكتبة الاسكندرية إن الكتاب الكبير مجلبة للتعب 

ـ ب ـ الكتاب - لتسهيل القراءة كانوا يضعون أوراق البردي على بعضها ويكتبون عليها من الجهتين. وقد قال جرينلي أن المسيحية كانت الدافع الأساسي لتطوير شكل الكتاب إلى الشكل الذي نراه اليوم. وقد ظل المؤلفون يكتبون على الدرج حتى القرن الثالث م.

ثالثاً - أنواع الكتابة: 

ـ 1 ـ الكتابة المنفصلة وفيها تكتب الحروف الكبيرة منفصلة عن بعضها. ومخطوطتا الكتاب المقدس المعروفتان بالفاتيكانية والسينائية? من هذا النوع.

ـ ب ـ الكتابة المشبّكة التي تكتب فيها الحروف صغيرة مترابطة. وقد بدأ استعمال الحروف المشبّكة في القرن التاسع الميلادي.

وقد كتبت المخطوطات العبرية واليونانية بدون فواصل بين الكلمات كما أن التشكيل في العبرية بدأ في القرن التاسع الميلادي. ولم يخلق هذا صعوبة بالنسبة للكتابة اليونانية? لأنها تنتهي عادة بحروف خاصة معروفة بالدفثنج. كما أن الناس كانوا معتادين على قراءة هذا النوع من الكتابة? وكانوا يقرأونه عادة بصوت عال حتى لو كانوا منفردين!

رابعاً - أقسام الكتاب المقدس: 

ـ ا ـ الاسفار - ـ إنظر الفصل الثالث ـ 

ـ ب ـ الاصحاحات - جرى أول تقسيم للأسفار الخمسة الأولى عام 586 ق.م.? إذ قسمت إلى 154 جزءاً لتسهيل قراءتها مرة كل ثلاث سنوات. وبعد ذلك بخمسين سنة قسمت إلى 54 قسماً? كل قسم منها قسم إلى 669 جزءاً لتسهيل الرجوع إلى الآيات.

أما اليونانيون فقد قسموا الكتاب إلى أجزاء عام 250 م. وكانت أول محاولة لتقسيم الاسفار إلى أصحاحات عام 350 م. على هامش النسخة الفاتيكانية? ولم تتغير هذه الاقسام حتى القرن الثالث عشر? عندما قسم الاسفار إلى أصحاحاتها المعروفة حالياً ستيفن لانجتن الاستاذ بجامعة باريس الذي أصبح فيما بعد رئيس أساقفة كنتربري.

ـ ج ـ الاعداد - أول تقسيم مقبول في العالم كله حدث عام 900 م تقريباً. وكانت الترجمة اللاتينية المعروفة بالفولجاتا أول مخطوطة يتم فيها التقسيم إلى أصحاحات وإلى أعداد في العهدين القديم والجديد.


----------



## expensive (29 مارس 2007)

تحياتي لك .. 

وهذا أول موضوع أقراه  بهذا المنتدى  ..

ولقد كسبت بعض المعلومات التي أحتاجها ..

تحياتي لك  .. وكل الشكر لجهودك​


----------



## ooomik (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

الانجيل محرف والدليل اقرا:::::::::::

(ولما ابتدء يسوع كان لة نحو ثلاثين سنة و هو على ماكان يظن ابن يوسف هالى) 

افتح معى بنفس الترتيب نسخة الملك  الانجليزية سوف تجد عبارت على ماكان يعتقد ابن يوسف بين الاقواس للتوضيح وهذة وجة نظر النسخة الانجليزية اما النسخة العربية فادخلت الجملة كنص من نصوص الكتاب االكتاب المقدس و اذا راجعت اقدم النسخ لن تجد هذة الجملة اصلا فى انحيل لوقا ولقد كان علماء المسيحية  يحتفظون بالاقواس لما يضعونة من توضيح او هوامش فى الكتاب المقدس فى النسخ الموجودة من حوالى القرن الاول الى القرن الخامس الميلادى و تم ازالة الاقواس للعديد من السباب و هى التقرب من عقية الحكام الرومان امثال قسطنطين و لزيادة نفوذ رجال الدين و التأكد على ما كان يعتقدة بعضهم
الدليل الثانى
(فانالذين يشهدزن فى السماء هم ثلاثة الاب و الكلمة و الروح القدس و هؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد)  
رسالة يوحنا الرسول الاول 7:5  
هل يمكن فتح النسخة المنقحة التى طبعة عام 1952و1972و1990 بنفس الترتيب لن تجد هذة الجملة اصلا و السبب ان الذين قامو بمراجعة الكتاب المقدس و جدو ان هذة الفقرة قد اقحمة او اضيفة بغير وجة حق فى النص الاصلى و انها مجرد رؤية او وجهة نظر خاصة وعندما ارادو ان يبرهنو على صحة اعتقادهم اقحموها فى الكتاب المقدس من الهوامش و يمكنك الرجوع الى اقدم النسخ


----------



## Christian Knight (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*واضح ان معلوماتك اللغوية ضعيفة يا اخ اوميك لان فى حاجة فى الانجليزية اسمها punctuation وهى القواعد التى تحدد متى توضع الاقواس والفواصل وعلامات التعجب والاستفهام الخ,.......
والقوس الموجود فى الترجمة الانجليزية ليس معناه ان العبارة ليست فى النص الاصلى
يعنى اول ادعاء طلع منك اوت.

اما عن ادعاءك الثانى فقد رد عليه الاستاذ جون جلكرايست فى كتابه (نعم الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله) والذى رد فيه على كتاب احمد ديدان (هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله؟) واليك نص الرد:

"وبطبيعته العدوانية المعتادة يتحدَّى ديدات المؤمن المسيحي أن يلمّ أطراف شجاعته ليواجه أقسى ضربة, كما لو أنَّ ما سيقوله ديدات غير معروف لدينا إطلاقاً. وهو يستشهد بكلمات من مقدمة الترجمة المنقحة المعروفة باسم RSV ويضع خطاً تحت هذه الكلمات في كتيبه: "إنّ الترجمة المعروفة بترجمة الملك جيمس تحتوي على عيوب جسيمة, وهذه العيوب كثيرة ومهمة بحيث تتطلّب المراجعة" صفحة 11.
هذه "العيوب" ما هي إلا عدد من القراءات المختلفة التي لم تكن معروفة للمترجمين الذين أعدّوا ترجمة الملك جيمس في أوائل القرن السابع عشر. وقد تعرَّفت الترجمة المنقحة التي تمَّت في القرن الحالي على هذه القراءات, وذكرتها كحاشية أسفل الصفحات المحتوية على هذه النصوص. علاوة على ذلك فإنه بالنسبة لآية مثل الواردة في 1يوحنا 5:7 أوردتها ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV لأنّ المترجمين أخذوها من أقدم المخطوطات المعروفة لهم, بينما استبعدتها الترجمة المنقحة RSV لأنّ أحدث المخطوطات التي تمَّ اكتشافها وقت تجهيز تلك الترجمة لم توجد فيها هذه الآية. ونقدّم على ذلك الملاحظات التالية:
1 يجب أن نشير مرة أخرى إلى أنّ ترجمتي الملك جيمس والترجمة المنقحة ما هما إلا ترجمتان لنصوص الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الإنجليزية من اللغة اليونانية, وأنَّ هذه النصوص في مخطوطات قديمة محفوظة لم يحدث بها أي تغيير. لدينا حوالي 4000 من المخطوطات اليونانية, يرجع تاريخها إلى ما لا يقل عن مائتي سنة قبل محمد وقبل الإسلام.
2 ليس هناك أي تغيير أساسي بأي شكل في التكوين أو التعليم أو العقيدة الخاصة بالكتاب المقدس في الترجمة المنقحة RV, أو في ترجمة الملك جيمس KJV, أو الترجمة المنقحة RSV أو أي ترجمات إنجليزية أخرى, فإنّ جوهر الكتاب المقدس لا تغيير فيه إطلاقاً.
3 هذه ليست نصوصاً وأصولاً مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس. لقد سمعنا القول إنّ هناك فقط قرآناً واحداً, بينما المسيحيون لديهم نصوص مختلفة للكتاب المقدس. وهذه مقارنة خاطئة بصفة مطلقة, لأنَّ هذه "الترجمات" للكتاب المقدس ما هي إلا ترجمات للغة الإنجليزية من النصوص الأصلية العبرية واليونانية. وبالمثل فهناك ترجمات باللغة الإنجليزية متعددة للقرآن, ولكن لا يدَّعي أحد أنها "نسخ" و"أصول" مختلفة للقرآن. وبنفس الطريقة لدينا ترجمات إنجليزية متعددة, ولكن بمقارنة سريعة بينها سيتضح على الفور أنَّ لدينا كتاباً مقدساً واحداً فقط.
نعم هناك قراءات مختلفة للكتاب المقدس, ونحن كمسيحيين نؤمن بالنزاهة التامة في كل وقت, ولا يسمح لنا ضميرنا أن نتحاشى الحقائق, كما أننا لا نؤمن أنه يمكن تحقيق أي شيء بالتظاهر أنّ مثل هذه الاختلافات لا وجود لها.
ونحن لا نرى أنَّ هذه القراءات المختلفة تثبت أنَّ الكتاب المقدس قد تغيَّر. إنَّ أثرها على الكتاب قليل, ويمكن تجاهلها, ويمكننا بثقة أن نؤكد أنَّ الكتاب المقدس بشكل عام سليم ولم يحدث به أي تغيير بأي طريقة.
مع ذلك, لم نتوقف أبداً عن أن نتعجب من الادّعاء العام لدى المسلمين أنّالقرآن لم يتغيّر أبداً, بينما يُدَّعى أنَّ الكتاب المقدس قد حُرّف! مع أنَّ التاريخ ونصوص القرآن والكتاب المقدس تشهد كلها أنَّ التوراة والإنجيل سليمان بالصورة التي كُتبا بها أصلاً, رغم وجود قراءات مختلفة للنص هنا أو هناك. ونحن نقول الحق حينما نقرر أنَّ الادّعاء بأنَّ القرآن لم يتغيّر, بينما الكتاب المقدس قد تغيَّر هو أكبر أكذوبة قيلت على مرّ الزمن!
لقد آن الأوان ليخبر علماء الدين المسلمون في كافة أنحاء العالم تلاميذهم وتابعيهم بالحقيقة! هناك دليل قوي أنّه عند تجميع القرآن لأول مرة بمعرفة الخليفة عثمان في مجلد واحد رسمي, كانت هناك مخطوطات متعددة تحتوي على قراءات مختلفة. وخلال حكمه كان المسلمون في أنحاء متفرقة من سوريا وأرمينيا والعراق يتلون القرآن بطريقة تختلف عن طريقة تلاوته في بلاد العرب. وللحال طلب الخليفة عثمان نسخة القرآن التي كانت في حيازة حفصة واحدة من زوجات محمد, وهي ابنة عمر وأمر زيداً بن ثابت وثلاثة آخرين أن يعملوا نسخاً من هذا النص وأن يصححوا حيثما لزم الأمر. وعندما كمل العمل أمر عثمان بإعدام كل نسخ القرآن. ولما جُمع المصحف وجَّه عثمان بمصحف إلى مكة احترق سنة 200 هـ, ووُضع مصحف في المدينة فُقد أيام يزيد بن معاوية. ووُجِّه مصحف إلى العراق فُقد أيام المختار. ووُجِّه آخر إلى الشام. وأمر عثمان العمال أن يجمعوا ما عندهم من المصاحف ويَغْلوا له الخل ويسرّحوه فيه ويتركوه حتى يتقطع ويهترئ, ولم يبق منه شيء, وتوعَّد من يخالف أمره.
ولم يحدث في تاريخ المسيحية في أي وقت من الأوقات أنّ أحداً حاول أن يُضفي صفة الرسميَّة على نسخة واحدة من الكتاب المقدس معتبراً أنها النسخة الحقيقية, ثم يبيد كل النسخ الأخرى. لماذا أصدر عثمان الأمر بإبادة جميع نسخ القرآن الأخرى المتداولة؟ 
لا يمكننا إلاّ أن نفترض أنّه كان يؤمن أنها تحتوي على عيوب من الكثرة والجسامة بحيث تتطلب لا مجرد التصحيح بل الاستئصال الكامل. فإذا قوَّمنا تاريخ نصوص القرآن عند هذه النقطة وحدها, نجد أنّ القرآن الذي أُضْفيت عليه الصفة الرسمية بأنّه الصحيح وحده, أصدر القرار بصحَّته الإنسان وليس الله, وحسب استحسان الإنسان وليس بوحي رباني. ويصيبنا الفشل إذا حاولنا أن نعرف على أي أساس اعتُبرت نسخة عثمان أنها الوحيدة الصحيحة للتداول! وسنقدم الدليل على أنّ مخطوط ابن مسعود كان أحق بأن يُعتبر أحسن النسخ المتداولة. ولو أنّ أي نسخة منها ما كانت لتُعتبر بحق صحيحة بسبب ما بينها من اختلافات كثيرة.
ومن المؤكد أنه لم يكن هناك قرآن واحد متداول يتفق تماماً مع نسخة "حفصة" ولذلك أمر عثمان بإحراق جميع النسخ الأخرى. وهذا دليل على خطأ القائلين إنَّ القرآن لم يحدث فيه أي تغيير بأي شكل من الأشكال!"
وبذلك نكون ردينا على تانى ادعاء.*


----------



## ضيف جديد (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

يوجد منذ ايام خبر يقوا ان هناك قسيسا يملك النسخة الأصلية من الإنجيل بدون تحريف 
وأظن أن هذا أكبر دليل على أن الإنجيل محرف من جهة من له مصالح فى حذف وإضافة ما يريد


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



> يوجد منذ ايام خبر يقوا ان هناك قسيسا يملك النسخة الأصلية من الإنجيل بدون تحريف
> وأظن أن هذا أكبر دليل على أن الإنجيل محرف من جهة من له مصالح فى حذف وإضافة ما يريد


 
*اهلا بك ضيف جديد معنا*

*لكن هذه التلفيقات غير مرحب بها في منتدانا بالمرّة*


*من اين سمعت الخبر ؟ و هل انت من الّف الخبر ام ناقله ؟!*




*يرجى الالتزام بجوهر الموضوع الاساسي و عدم فتح محاور جانبية بدون حتى دليل واحد *


----------



## My Rock (14 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



ضيف جديد قال:


> يوجد منذ ايام خبر يقوا ان هناك قسيسا يملك النسخة الأصلية من الإنجيل بدون تحريف
> وأظن أن هذا أكبر دليل على أن الإنجيل محرف من جهة من له مصالح فى حذف وإضافة ما يريد


 
و الدليل فين؟ قالولوا؟


----------



## jesus_god_1 (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

شكراً لك يا دودى الاردن على الموضوع الجميل دة بس احب بعد اذنك اضيف معلومه صغيرة
المعلومه:
كلمة الإنجيل في اليونانية "إوانجيلون" مشتقة من الفعل "إوانجلدزو" وتعني: يعظُ أو يبشر أو يخبر أو يُحْضِرُ أخباراً سارة أو يكرز...الخ، ومن هذا الفعل اشتق اسم الفاعل "أوانجلستيس" أي مبشر


----------



## dejavu (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

في البداية اسمحوا لي في أول مداخلة لي أن أعرب عن مدى استغرابي لسير المداخلات في هذه المشاركة!

فالمشاركة المنقولة من الزميل (دودي الاردن) تحمل عنوان* "ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟" *إلا أنها لا تحمل إجابة مفصلة وشافية للسؤال المطروح!

كما أن كافة المداخلات التي بعدها لا تتطرق لعنوان الموضوع بشكل مباشر إلا في المداخلة رقم (32) للزميل (jesus_god_1)!

ومعظم المداخلات تعاني من المرض المستفحل (مرض القص واللصق)! كما لو غاب عن بعض الزملاء أننا لسنا في منتدى الحوار!

*الزميل (استفانوس):*

 أعذرني إن أبديت رأيي في مداخلاتك التي ابتعدت كثيراً عن عنوان المشاركة، فالمفترض انك ممن يديرون النقاش هنا وأنت من عليه رد النقاش إلى مساره إن حاد عنه! كما أن وجود 8 مداخلات متتالية دون انتظار الرد ممن يناقشك ليس دليلاً لقوة منطقك بل عدم احترامك لمن يناقشك!

أخيراً، أتمنى العودة فعلاً لعنوان المشاركة المطروحة "ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟"

أتمنى أن أجد إجابة على التساؤل المطروح من كافة نواحيه حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع. فالموضوع ليس بالبساطة التي تتصورونها!

وشكراً.


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي dejavu*



dejavu قال:


> في البداية اسمحوا لي في أول مداخلة لي أن أعرب عن مدى استغرابي لسير المداخلات في هذه المشاركة!
> 
> فالمشاركة المنقولة من الزميل (دودي الاردن) تحمل عنوان* "ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟" *إلا أنها لا تحمل إجابة مفصلة وشافية للسؤال المطروح!
> كما أن كافة المداخلات التي بعدها لا تتطرق لعنوان الموضوع بشكل مباشر إلا في المداخلة رقم (32) للزميل (jesus_god_1)!
> ...


 
*أخي العزيز*
*أولاً مرحباً بك معنا*
*ثانياً وسامحني أنا لم أفهم مغزي مشاركتك هذه*
*ولكنني أنتبهت لأخرها*​


dejavu قال:


> أخيراً، أتمنى العودة فعلاً لعنوان المشاركة المطروحة "ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟"
> أتمنى أن أجد إجابة على التساؤل المطروح من كافة نواحيه حتى تعم الفائدة للجميع. فالموضوع ليس بالبساطة التي تتصورونها!
> وشكراً.


*وكلمة إنجيل *
*هي من اللفظ اليوناني أونجليون ومعناه خبر طيب*
*وقد أوجز الإنجيل في "يو 3 :16" في أن الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد لخلاص المؤمنين.* 
[Q-BIBLE] 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]
*والنقط الرئيسية في الإنجيل كما بشَّر به بولس هي: أن المسيح مات لأجل خطايانا، وأنه قام من بين الأموات"1 كو 15 : 1 - 4"*
[Q-BIBLE]وَأُعَرِّفُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ بِالإِنْجِيلِ الَّذِي بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَقَبِلْتُمُوهُ وَتَقُومُونَ فِيهِ2وَبِهِ أَيْضاً تَخْلُصُونَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَذْكُرُونَ أَيُّ كَلاَمٍ بَشَّرْتُكُمْ بِهِ. إِلاَّ إِذَا كُنْتُمْ قَدْ آمَنْتُمْ عَبَثاً!3فَإِنَّنِي سَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ فِي آلأَوَّلِ مَا قَبِلْتُهُ أَنَا أَيْضاً: أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ مَاتَ مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ4وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ[/Q-BIBLE]

*ومن هذا المعني صارت لكلمة إنجيل معاني كثيرة وألقاب مثل*
*إنجيل الله*
*إنجيل المسيح*
* إنجيل نعمة الله*
*إنجيل السلام*
*إنجيل خلاصكم*
*إنجيل مجد المسيح*
*إنجيل الملكوت أو بشارة الملكوت*

*وقد بشر السيد المسيح له المجد بنفسه بهذا الإنجيل* 
[Q-BIBLE]وَبَعْدَ مَا أُسْلِمَ يُوحَنَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ يَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ مَلَكُوتِ اللَّهِ [/Q-BIBLE]
*وبشر به الرسل أيضاً*
[Q-BIBLE]ثُمَّ إِنَّهُمَا بَعْدَ مَا شَهِدَا وَتَكَلَّمَا بِكَلِمَةِ الرَّبِّ رَجَعَا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبَشَّرَا قُرىً كَثِيرَةً لِلسَّامِرِيِّينَ. 
[/Q-BIBLE]

*وقد استعمل جستن مارتر الشهيد*
* كلمة إنجيل عن الكتابات التي تتضمن الشهادة الرسولية ليسوع المسيح له كل المجد، في عصر مبكر أو في سنة 150 ميلادية تقريباً.*

*والكلمة العربية للإنجيل، وهي البشارةالمفرحة ، *
*تشمل هذا المعنى أيضاً أي أنها كتاب رسولي يختص بحياة المسيح على الأرض.*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## dejavu (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*الزميل Twin:*

مشكور للرد، ولعلك تجده في مداخلتي هذه  ما يوضح مغزى مشاركتي السابقة. فمغزى المداخلة يتمحور حول سؤال منطقي واحد:

إن كانت كلمة "الإنجيل" يونانية (εὐαγγέλιον = euaggelion) وتعني "خبر طيب" أو بمعنى أدق "البشارة" فلماذا تترجم للعربية بغير ذلك؟ 

وهل اختار المسيح كلمة يونانية لمخاطبة (الخراف الضالة) من بني إسرائيل؟ فالكلمة اليونانية ليست أصلاً بحد ذاتها، فما هي إلا نتاج للترجمة عن اللغة الأصل التي تحدث بها المسيح!

فما أصلها في اللغة الآرامية التي تحدث بها مع بني إسرائيل؟ وما أصلها في العبرية القديمة (لغة العهد القديم)؟

فما يلزمنا هنا هو تحديد دقيق للكلمة في اللغة التي وردت بها على لسان المسيح تحديداً، (العبرية، الآرامية أو السريانية، اللاتينية، اليونانية)، فكلها لغات تحدثها المسيح!

فهل كان المسيح يتحدث باليونانية مع تلاميذه عندما قال لهم:
"الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها" (مت 26 : 13)
هذا بالإضافة لعدم وضوح العلاقة  لما قاله المسيح هنا بالتحديد مقارنةً مع مفهوم البشارة كما تحدده المسيحية!

والآن، نحن أمام افتراضين:

الأول: الكلمة لا تعني كتاباً بالتحديد بل تعنى البشارة، على ذلك وجب تعديل الترجمة العربية واستبدال كلمة "إنجيل" بكلمة "بشارة".

الثاني: الكلمة اسم لكتاب مقدس على وجه التحديد، وعلى ذلك يجب البحث عن الاسم الذي أطلقه عليه المسيح بالتحديد (اللغة الأصل وليس اليونانية) والالتزام بهذا الاسم دون ترجمته، فالأسماء لا تترجم.



Twin قال:


> *والكلمة العربية للإنجيل، وهي البشارةالمفرحة ، *
> *تشمل هذا المعنى أيضاً أي أنها كتاب رسولي يختص بحياة المسيح على الأرض.*



للتصحيح: تقصد الترجمة العربية للكلمة اليونانية (εὐαγγέλιον) = البشارة المفرحة!

ولأختصر عليك الطريق، لن تجد أحداً ممن يتحدث اللغة العربية مهتماً بأصل كلمة "إنجيل" غير المسيحيين الذين يتحدثون هذه اللغة، حتى المسلمون الذين وردت هذه الكلمة في قرآنهم، فجل ما يعنيهم فيها أنها "اسم" أو تسمية إلهية  للكتاب السماوي الذي أنزله الله لنبيه عيسى، مثله كمثل التوراة والزبور.

بانتظار التوضيح، وشكراً.


----------



## hosea (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

سؤال هل النجيل محرف


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



hosea قال:


> سؤال هل النجيل محرف


 
عندك دليل او لا
اذا فيش دليل لا تتكلم


----------



## dejavu (6 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*


تحياتي للجميع مرة أخرى،

عزيزي hosea:
أتمنى منك ومن الجميع أن نلتزم بعنوان المشاركة المطروح: 

"ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟"

وبالتأكيد ستجد مشاركة، بل العديد من المشاركات المطروحة حول تساؤلك!

لن تفيد أو تستفيد من تداخل وتشتيت المواضيع،  وكما يقال: "لكل مقامٍ مقال".

بانتظار التوضيح...

 سلام.


----------



## dejavu (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

هل من جديد؟

هل من توضيح؟

.
.
.

هل من تعليق؟!!!


----------



## Twin (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخي dejavu*



dejavu قال:


> هل من جديد؟
> هل من توضيح؟
> هل من تعليق؟!!!


 
*أعتذر عن تأخري للرد علي مشاركتك الأخيرة*
*لظروف عملي وأنشغالي ببعض الأمور الأخري بالمنتدي*
*ولكن ها أنا معك*​


dejavu قال:


> *الزميل Twin:
> *مشكور للرد، ولعلك تجده في مداخلتي هذه ما يوضح مغزى مشاركتي السابقة. فمغزى المداخلة يتمحور حول سؤال منطقي واحد:
> إن كانت كلمة "الإنجيل" يونانية (εὐαγγέλιον = euaggelion) وتعني "خبر طيب" أو بمعنى أدق "البشارة" فلماذا تترجم للعربية بغير ذلك؟


*لم أفهم *
*فهل تقصد اللفظ أم المعني*
*فكلمة إنجيل باللغة اليونانية  ευαγγελιου *
*فهي قريبة النطق من لفظ لإنجيل باللغة العربية*
*بل نفول أنها هي مع أختلاف تحركات الحروف*
*فأين المشكلة*
*أتقصد لماذا لم تترجم للخبر الطيب مباشرة بالأنجيل العربي*
*أري أن هذا لا يضر بشئ *
*حتي أننا نري كثيراً تأثرنا بالألفاظ الأصلية للكلمة "أي كلمة" بلغتها الأصلية*
*فمثلاً بمصر نقول علي الجريدة بالجرنال الي الأن والتاكسي *
*فلا مشكلة هنا*
*فتأثر المترجم والقارء بالكلمة لا يعني ضعف الترجمة أو أي شئ *​


dejavu قال:


> وهل اختار المسيح كلمة يونانية لمخاطبة (الخراف الضالة) من بني إسرائيل؟ فالكلمة اليونانية ليست أصلاً بحد ذاتها، فما هي إلا نتاج للترجمة عن اللغة الأصل التي تحدث بها المسيح
> فما أصلها في اللغة الآرامية التي تحدث بها مع بني إسرائيل؟ وما أصلها في العبرية القديمة (لغة العهد القديم)؟
> ​



*أتفق معك فالسيد المسيح له المجد*
*كان يتكلم الأرامية مع الشعب بجانب اللغة العبرية اللغة الأصلية للشعب اليهودي*
*وهو لم يختار كلمات يونانية للتخاطب*
*أما عن أصلها *
*فلي عودة*​


dejavu قال:


> فما يلزمنا هنا هو تحديد دقيق للكلمة في اللغة التي وردت بها على لسان المسيح تحديداً، (العبرية، الآرامية أو السريانية، اللاتينية، اليونانية)، فكلها لغات تحدثها المسيح!
> ​



*أعترض هنا علي ثلاث لغات*
*فالسيد المسيح تحدث العبرية والأرامية فقط*
*لم يتحدث السريانية أو اللاتنية أو اليونانية*​


dejavu قال:


> فهل كان المسيح يتحدث باليونانية مع تلاميذه عندما قال لهم:
> "الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها" (مت 26 : 13)


*قلت لك*
*السيد المسيح له المجد*
*لم يتحدث اليونانية*
*فهو تحدث مع تلاميذه بالأرامية لغة التخاطب*

*ولكن هنا نري اللبس البسيط بأفكارك*
*فكاتبوا الإنجيل هم الرسل لا السيد المسيح*
*فهم كاتبوه وكتبوه مخاطبين الأمم ببشارة المسيح بشارة الخلاص*
*فكانت لغة الثقافة وقتها هي اللغة اليونانية فلذلك دونوا انجيلهم بهذه اللغة*
*وهذا كان*
*ولم يكن من الداعي أن يكتبوه بالأرامية *​


dejavu قال:


> هذا بالإضافة لعدم وضوح العلاقة لما قاله المسيح هنا بالتحديد مقارنةً مع مفهوم البشارة كما تحدده المسيحية!


*لم أفهم ..... سامحني*​


dejavu قال:


> والآن، نحن أمام افتراضين:
> الأول: الكلمة لا تعني كتاباً بالتحديد بل تعنى البشارة، على ذلك وجب تعديل الترجمة العربية واستبدال كلمة "إنجيل" بكلمة "بشارة".


*ولماذا التعديل *
*فهي تفي الغرض*
*ونحن لم نقول أن كلمة إنجيل تعني كتاب*
*أنما تعني البشارة المفرحة أو الخبر الطيب*
*ونحن نقول كتاب الإنجيل*
*أي كتاب البشارة المفرحة*
*ولم نقول غير ذلك*​


dejavu قال:


> الثاني: الكلمة اسم لكتاب مقدس على وجه التحديد، وعلى ذلك يجب البحث عن الاسم الذي أطلقه عليه المسيح بالتحديد (اللغة الأصل وليس اليونانية) والالتزام بهذا الاسم دون ترجمته، فالأسماء لا تترجم..


*المسيح لم ينادي بكتاب*
*أنما نادي ببشارة مفرحة*
*فما الداعي لتحديد اللفظ الأصلي*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## dejavu (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

لا عليك عزيزي Twin فلا داعي للاعتذار، ومرحباً بك مرة أخرى.



Twin قال:


> *لم أفهم *
> *فهل تقصد اللفظ أم المعني*
> *فكلمة إنجيل باللغة اليونانية  ευαγγελιου *
> *فهي قريبة النطق من لفظ لإنجيل باللغة العربية*
> ...



بل أقصد كلاهما يا عزيزي. وتذكر أن قولك هنا  يؤكد بأنه تم استعمال الكلمة اليونانية كما هي مع تعديل ما يناسبها من اللفظ العربي واللهجة العربية، بمعنى آخر "تعريبها": (صبغ الكلمة أو المصطلح بصبغة عربية عند نقلها بلفظها الأجنبي إلى اللغة العربية). أي أن الحديث هنا ليس عن "ترجمة" وإنما عن "تعريب" أو كما يعرف بالانجليزية بـ Transliteration أو  T r a n s c r i p t i o n

ولنقل أنني أتفق معك في مدى تقارب اللفظ كما تقول، وأنها ليست ترجمة، ولكني سأنتظر إلى أن تأتي لي بلفظها الأصلي في الآرامية أو العبرية لنرى مدى هذا التقارب. 



Twin قال:


> *أتفق معك فالسيد المسيح له المجد*
> *كان يتكلم الأرامية مع الشعب بجانب اللغة العبرية اللغة الأصلية للشعب اليهودي*
> *وهو لم يختار كلمات يونانية للتخاطب*
> *أما عن أصلها *
> *فلي عودة*​



وأنا في انتظار عودتك. 



Twin قال:


> *أعترض هنا علي ثلاث لغات*
> *فالسيد المسيح تحدث العبرية والأرامية فقط*
> *لم يتحدث السريانية أو اللاتنية أو اليونانية*​



اللغة السريانية هي إحدى اللهجات الآرامية؛ فلذلك قلت: (الآرامية أو السريانية) كخيار واحد وليس خيارين مع مراعاة علامات الترقيم. ولا تنسَ أن السريان يفخرون بأن لغتهم كانت لغة المسيح وأمه، على العموم تبقى المسألة تاريخية ومحلاً للجدل والنقاش، وبإمكانك أن تتغاضى عنها.

أما بالنسبة لما اعترضت عليه فعلياً، فحسب النصوص نجد أن المسيح تحدث اليونانية في حديثه للمرأة الهلينية (الأممية أي يونانية)، كما أنه كان يعلم الجموع في "المدن العشر" وهذه المدن يقطنها غالبية من اليونانيين الذين لا يعرفون لا العبرانية ولا الأرامية.
وكان أيضاً يتحدث اللاتينية (الرومانية)، في حديثه لقائد المئة. كما وجرت أيضاً محاكمة المسيح أمام بيلاطس البنطي. فمن المستبعد جدا أن يكون حاكما كبيلاطس يهتم كثيرا بمعرفة لغة الشعب الذي يحتله. ومحاكمة المسيح كانت محاكمة رسمية خاضعة لقانون روما، فاللغة التي يُسمح بأن تستخدم فيها هي اللغة اللاتينية (اللغة الرسمية في الإمبراطورية الرومانية). واحتمالية استخدام بيلاطس مترجما لم يخبرنا بها النص.



Twin قال:


> *قلت لك*
> *السيد المسيح له المجد*
> *لم يتحدث اليونانية*
> *فهو تحدث مع تلاميذه بالأرامية لغة التخاطب*​




كلام جميل، وما أسأل عنه هو اللفظ بالتحديد الذي تفوه به المسيح حين أخبرهم قائلاً "بهذا الإنجيل"؟



Twin قال:


> *ولكن هنا نري اللبس البسيط بأفكارك*
> *فكاتبوا الإنجيل هم الرسل لا السيد المسيح*
> *فهم كاتبوه وكتبوه مخاطبين الأمم ببشارة المسيح بشارة الخلاص*



اللبس فيما فهمته أنت يا عزيزي، وأنا أعي تماماً ما تقول.
فسؤالي ليس عما كتبه الرسل، بل عما قاله المسيح ونقلوه هم عن قوله "الحق أقول لكم"
فعندما تنقل قولاً فالحري بك أن تلتزم بما قاله من نقلت عنه! 



Twin قال:


> *فكانت لغة الثقافة وقتها هي اللغة اليونانية فلذلك دونوا انجيلهم بهذه اللغة*
> *وهذا كان*
> *ولم يكن من الداعي أن يكتبوه بالأرامية *​



أرجو أن توضح لي ما تقصده وتعنيه بقولك "ولم يكن من الداعي أن يكتبوه بالأرامية"
هل هو تقليل من أهمية الكتابة بهذه اللغة؟ أم أنه نفي تام لوجود كتابات باللغة الآرامية؟
ألم تكن الآرامية هي لغة التي تحدث بها المسيح؟
ألم تكن الآرامية هي لغة قومه التي يتحدثون بها ؟ 

يا عزيزي، الآرامية من اللغات العريقة ولم تختفي في يوم وليلة حتى يتم الاستغناء عن الكتابة بها، 
والبحث الدائم والمستمر عن مخطوطات آرامية (لما لها من أهمية) هو ما يعارض ما تقول به.



Twin قال:


> *لم أفهم ..... سامحني*​



أقصد كيف تفسر العلاقة بين ما قاله المسيح:
"الحق اقول لكم حيثما يكرز بهذا الانجيل في كل العالم يخبر ايضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها"

في ظل مفهوم البشارة مسيحياً (أرجو تصحيحي إن أخطأت الفهم) والمقصود به:
(مجيء المسيح وتقديم نفسه ذبيحة فداء على الصليب نيابة عن الجنس البشري ثم دفنه في القبر وقيامته في اليوم الثالث كما جاء في كتب النبوات في العهد القديم).

كيف سيتم الإخبار بما فعلته وما علاقة ما فعلته بالخلاص (البشارة أو الإنجيل)؟




Twin قال:


> *ولماذا التعديل *
> *فهي تفي الغرض*
> *ونحن لم نقول أن كلمة إنجيل تعني كتاب*
> *أنما تعني البشارة المفرحة أو الخبر الطيب*
> ...



معك أنها تفي الغرض ولكن "يونانياً" وليس عربياً.
ولكن الأولى أن تلتزم باللفظ الأول الذي جاء على لسان المسيح، إلا إذا قلت أن اللفظ الذي يقصد به "الإنجيل" (إياً كان المعنى المقصود به) لم يرد على لسان المسيح!
ففي كل الأحوال كلمة إنجيل ليست كلمة عربية. فما اندرج عليها يونانياً لا يصح أن تحيد عنه عربياً.
فالأصل أحق ان يتبع!



Twin قال:


> *المسيح لم ينادي بكتاب*
> *أنما نادي ببشارة مفرحة*
> *فما الداعي لتحديد اللفظ الأصلي*​


 
باختصار:
إن اعتمدت خيار التعريب، فلا بد أن ترد الكلمة "للغتها الأصلية" والتي هي بكل الأحوال ليست اليونانية.

أما إن اعتمدت خيار الترجمة، فلا بد أن تختار المعنى الذي يفسر ويشرح الكلمة المراد ترجمتها "من لغتها الأصلية أيضاً" واختيار أنسب الكلمات المعروفة مما يقابلها من اللغة المقابلة (بحيث نستطيع البحث عنها في معجم هذه اللغة إن أردنا).

وهذا ما لم يتم بكل الأحوال فيما نناقشه حول كلمة "الإنجيل" عربياً.

وإجمالاً للحديث، المشكلة تتلخص فى أن المسيح كان يتحدث (إجمالاً) بلغة غير التي كتبت بها الأناجيل، ثم أعيد ترجمة ما كتب من هذه اللغات للغات أخرى كالعربية والإنجليزية ..الخ . فمن المتفق عليه أن كل لغة تنتمي لثقافة معينة، وبالتالي فإن استطاع المترجم أن ينقل الكلمة إلى لغة أخرى إلا أنه لن يستطيع أن ينقل ثقافة هذه الكلمة بشكل فعال بحيث ينقل تصور صاحب الكلمة الأصلية إلى اللغة المستهدفة في الترجمة. فلغةٍ ما لها تأثيرها على كيفية الفهم والتفكير بطريقة تختلف عن باقي اللغات الأخرى، وخصوصاً فيما يتعلق بالرموز والأمثال والتعبيرات اللغوية والبلاغية، والتي لا يخلو منها العهد الجديد. 

فاعتماد الترجمة من ترجمة سبقتها، يدمر المعنى تماما ويحرفه عن المعنى المراد به أو يجعله بلا معنى على أقل تعديل .

بانتظار ما وعدت به، وشكراً.​


----------



## dejavu (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*بانتظار ما وعدت به عزيزي Twin، 

وشكراً. *


----------



## مرمار (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

عاوز رد على الاسئلة دى
1-اريد نص صريح من الاناجيل الاربعة قيل فيها على لسان المسيح انا الله او اعبدونى 
اريد نص صريح غير مؤل قال انا الله
2-كيف تؤمنون بحادثة مثل الصلب والقيامة ولم يشاهدوا اى احد من تلاميذ المسيح الا بعض نسوة منهم مريم المجدلية
3-الثالثوث تقولون نومن با الثالثوث وه الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين وهم فى الحقيقة ثلاثة الةوليس اله واحدانتم تؤمنون بثلاثة اله 
4- تقولون ان المسيح صلب عاى خشبة الصليب من اجل تكفير خطايا البشر لالان العلم قبل الصلب كان ملوث با الخطايا السؤال هو
ماهو مصير من مات قبل الصلب والفداء من البشر وبا الاخص ان هناك بعض المسحين ماتو قبل صلب المسيح حسب اعتقادكم الخطا  هل هم سيدخلون النار طبقا لاعتقادكماهم فى الجنة  
اريد ان اعرف ماهو مصيرهم


----------



## انت الفادي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



مرمار قال:


> عاوز رد على الاسئلة دى
> 1-اريد نص صريح من الاناجيل الاربعة قيل فيها على لسان المسيح انا الله او اعبدونى
> اريد نص صريح غير مؤل قال انا الله
> ----------------------------------
> ...


مين دول المسيحيين الماتوا قلا الصلب؟؟ بلا تشرب كتير من عصير اجنحة الذباب المركز.. لانه  مضر بالصحة.

مرمار.. انت عضوا جديد في المنتدي.. و جديد فيكل هذه المواضيع عموما.. فرجاء القرأة اكثر في المنتدي.. و التثقف .. و بعدها تعال حاور.
لان اضعف حوار هنا يتطلب معرفة اكبر من امكانياتك بكثر.

و اخيرا اذا كان لديك تعليق علي الموضوع المفتوح هنا فدعنا نقرأ عزيزي.. و ان لم يكن لديك تعليق.. فالسكوت من ذهب.


----------



## dejavu (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

عزيزي "مرمار":

في البداية مرحباً بك عضواً جديداً في المنتدى،
 ولكن ما دخل الأسئلة التي طرحتها بالموضوع الذي نناقشه؟
فكما ترى عنوان المشاركة "ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟" فالمفترض أن يدور  النقاش حول هذا السؤال.

أما عن الأسئلة التي سألتها، فكما قال الزميل "انت الفادي" لو انك بحثت في المنتدى لوجدت العديد من المشاركات التي تناقش تساؤلاتك أو بعضاً منها!!!
فبإمكانك المشاركة في تلك المشاركات أو فتح موضوع جديد إن لم تجد ما تبحث عنه. وتذكر دائماً أنه "لكل مقامٍ مقال" !

الزميل "انت الفادي":
لي عندك رجاء بسيط أتمنى أن تتقبله مني، بما أنك من أصحاب البيت فيجب أن تتحلى بالمزيد من رحابة الصدر في استقبال ضيوفك وفي طريقة الرد على أسئلتهم، ففي نهاية المطاف نحن ضيوف عليكم في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة.
ربما أخطأ الزميل في طرحه لأسئلته ضمن هذه المشاركة تحديداً، ولكن ذلك لا يمنع أن توجهه للطريق الصحيح بمنأى عن السخرية والتهكم! ومعالجة الخطأ بالخطأ.

أخيراً،،،
أتمنى من الجميع المشاركة الفعالة والمباشرة حول هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة للجميع.

في انتظار ردودكم حول الموضوع، وأتمنى أن يكون عزيزي Twin  بخير وأن يكمل الرد.

شكراً وتمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق.


----------



## dejavu (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*؟

هل من مجيب؟*​


----------



## My Rock (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



dejavu قال:


> *؟*​
> 
> 
> *هل من مجيب؟*​


 

هل تحتاج ان تعاد الأجابة اكثر من مرة لتفهمها؟
ام ستبقى تصرخ هل من مجيب؟

معنى الكلمة شرحناها, و وردوها بدون ترجمة وضحناه

فملذا العويل و التكرار؟


----------



## dejavu (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



My Rock قال:


> هل تحتاج ان تعاد الأجابة اكثر من مرة لتفهمها؟
> ام ستبقى تصرخ هل من مجيب؟
> 
> معنى الكلمة شرحناها, و وردوها بدون ترجمة وضحناه
> ...



عفواً ولكن عن أي إجابة تتحدث؟

يا عزيزي المداخلات التي تتناول صلب الموضوع لا تتعدى 6 مشاركات ومن ضمنها المشاركة الأصلية، ويمكنك الرجوع لها لتتأكد:
(المشاركات رقم: 1 + 32 + 34 + 35 + 40 + 41)

وقد طلبت من كافة الزملاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع والخروج عنه في ثلاث مداخلات من ضمنها مشاركتي الأولى (33 + 38 + 45).

بعملية حسابية بسيطة ستكتشف أن أكثر من 80% من المشاركات لا تمت للموضوع بصلة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد!!!

كما أنني  كررت السؤال عن الزميل *Twin * أكثر من مرة للاطمئنان عليه ومعرفة سبب التأخير في الرد الذي قال أنه سيأتي به منذ ثمانية أيام!

فهل سؤالي على من يناقشني وانقطع فجأة عن النقاش ممنوع؟؟؟

عموماً، سأنتظر عودة الزميل Twin متمنياً أن يكون بخير.

مشكور.


----------



## My Rock (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



dejavu قال:


> كما أنني كررت السؤال عن الزميل *Twin *أكثر من مرة للاطمئنان عليه ومعرفة سبب التأخير في الرد الذي قال أنه سيأتي به منذ ثمانية أيام!
> 
> فهل سؤالي على من يناقشني وانقطع فجأة عن النقاش ممنوع؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 
الأخ Twin عنده مشكلة في دخول الأنترنت و اعتذر لي شخصيا عن دخول قسمه للمتابعة
انتظره كم يوم و سيرجع بنعمة الرب


----------



## dejavu (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



My Rock قال:


> الأخ Twin عنده مشكلة في دخول الأنترنت و اعتذر لي شخصيا عن دخول قسمه للمتابعة
> انتظره كم يوم و سيرجع بنعمة الرب


 
وليكن كذلك.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

εὐαγγέλιον
euaggelion
yoo-ang-ghel'-ee-on
From the same as ; a good message, that is, the gospel: - gospel.
​


----------



## kimo14th (14 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*بعد اذن اخى توين .. اجاوب اجابه بسيطه على سؤال الاخ ديجافو *​ 
*Mat 26:13  الحق أقول لكم: حيثما يكرز بهذا الإنجيل في كل العالم يخبر أيضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها».

*​ * الاصل اليونانى وهو المعول عليه فى الوصول للمعانى الاصليه *​ *Mat 26:13 αμην λεγω υμιν οπου εαν κηρυχθη το ευαγγελιον τουτο εν ολω τω κοσμω λαληθησεται και ο εποιησεν αυτη εις μνημοσυνον αυτης*

* الترجمه الاراميه للنص (البشيطا)*​ 
*[FONT=&quot] ܘܐܡܝܢ ܐܡܪ ܐܢܐ ܠܟܘܢ ܕܐܝܟܐ ܕܬܬܟܪܙ ܤܒܪܬܝ ܗܕܐ ܒܟܠܗ ܥܠܡܐ ܢܬܡܠܠ ܐܦ ܡܕܡ ܕܥܒܕܬ ܗܕܐ  ܠܕܘܟܪܢܗ[/FONT]*

*http://www.suduva.com/text1/aramaic_matthew_2.htm*​*
لنضع كلمه gospel فى هذا القاموس الرائع 

*​ * http://dukhrana.com/lexicon/index.php*

* سنحصل على كلمتين [FONT=&quot]ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ و[FONT=&quot]ܣܒܪܬܐ   [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]والاخيره هى التى نجدها فى الترجمه الاراميه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ونفس اللفظه مذكوره فى اماكن اخرى طبقا للترجمه الاراميه[/FONT]
واشير ان لفظ الكلمه مختلف عن انجيل فهى تنطق (سبرت) وفى هذا العدد تنطق (سبارتى)* *ولكن كما وضح الاخوه ان الاصل هو اليونانى*

*[FONT=&quot]http://dukhrana.com/peshitta/peshitta_concordance.php?adr=2:13881&font=Estrangelo+Edessa[/FONT]*
*
(الرابط ربما يكون معطل ولكن تصل اليه من الرابط بالاسفل مباشره بالضغط على كلمه  **show verses**ستظهر الاعداد المحتويه على الكلمه وبجوار كل عدد كلمه analyze وبالضغط عليها تحصل على تحليل العدد كلمه كلمه )

 لننظر لمعانى الكلمه *

*http://dukhrana.com/lexicon/word.php?adr=2:13881&font=Estrangelo+Edessa* 

*نجدها  انجيل او رساله (ورأيى الشخصى ان الترجمه الدقيقه هنا هى رساله وهذا طبعا متفق مع الكلمه اليونانيه التى تعنى رساله صالحه)*

*ثم ننظر فى تحليل العدد باكمله   **analyze*

*http://dukhrana.com/peshitta/peshitta_analyze_verse.php?verse=Matthew+26:13&font=Estrangelo+Edessa*

*ويوجد ايضا الترجمات المختلفه التى تترجم الكلمه 
gospel ..

ترجمه مردوك واثريدج والملك جيمس واضيف عليهم من عندى ترجمه لويس 

Matthew 26:13   Verily I say unto you, Wheresoever this my gospel shall be preached in the whole world, there shall be told also this...that she hath done, for her memorial*.

*اذن معنى الكلمه وترجماتها واضحه جدا 

***********

* *لناخذ الكلمه الثانيه ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ*

*لنرى معناها وكيفيه نطقها  *

*http://dukhrana.com/lexicon/word.php?adr=2:281&font=Estrangelo+Edessa*

*تنطق هكذا (`ewang'eliyaw**n) نفس نطق الكلمه فى اليونانيه *

*G2098*
*εὐαγγέλιον*
*euaggelion*
*yoo-ang-ghel'-ee-on*
*From the same as G2097; a good message, that is, the gospel: - gospel*

*والرجوع دائما للاصل اليونانى *

*اتمنى ان اكون وفقت فى الاجابه *​


----------



## dejavu (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



kimo14th قال:


> *بعد اذن اخى توين .. اجاوب اجابه بسيطه على سؤال الاخ ديجافو *​




مرحباً بك عزيزي kimo14th، ومشكور للرد مقدماً.



kimo14th قال:


> * الاصل اليونانى وهو المعول عليه فى الوصول للمعانى الاصليه *​



وهذا أول خلاف بيننا، فالمعاني والتعبيرات والإيحاءات والأمثلة الأصلية لم تكن يونانية، بل آرامية بحتة! ونحن لا نناقش تفسير لمفهوم آية بناءاً على النصوص، بل معنى وأصل كلمة محددة وردت على لسان المسيح.

وهناك فرق بين أن الأصل آرامي، وبين أنه لا يتوفر إلا نص يوناني، وفي المحصلة نتفق أن المسيح تحدث بالآرامية وهي تمثل "اللغة الأصلية" للمسيح ولغة قومه في ذلك الزمان! مع ملاحظة أن الزميل Twin يعترض أصلاً على أن المسيح تحدث اليونانية!!!




kimo14th قال:


> * الترجمه الاراميه للنص (البشيطا)*​
> *[FONT=&quot] ܘܐܡܝܢ ܐܡܪ ܐܢܐ ܠܟܘܢ ܕܐܝܟܐ ܕܬܬܟܪܙ ܤܒܪܬܝ ܗܕܐ ܒܟܠܗ ܥܠܡܐ ܢܬܡܠܠ ܐܦ ܡܕܡ ܕܥܒܕܬ ܗܕܐ  ܠܕܘܟܪܢܗ[/FONT]*



مشكور على الترجمة "السريانية"، وسأفترض (جدلاً) أنها اللغة التي تحدثها المسيح علماً بأن هذا ما يعترض عليه الزميل Twin.




kimo14th قال:


> * سنحصل على كلمتين [FONT=&quot]ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ و[FONT=&quot]ܣܒܪܬܐ   [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=&quot]والاخيره هى التى نجدها فى الترجمه الاراميه[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ونفس اللفظه مذكوره فى اماكن اخرى طبقا للترجمه الاراميه[/FONT]
> واشير ان لفظ الكلمه مختلف عن انجيل فهى تنطق (سبرت) وفى هذا العدد تنطق (سبارتى)* *ولكن كما وضح الاخوه ان الاصل هو اليونانى*



بل تقصد "سبرتا" (الألف في آخر الكلمة تعادل لام التعريف في اللغة العربية)
(ܤܒܪܬܝ ܗܕܐ) = (إنجيلي هذا) 
وهذا ما نطقه المسيح بلسانه باللغة الآرامية باللفظ التالي: "سبارتي هدا"

إن كان هذا هو أصل الكلمة كما وردت على لسان المسيح دائماً، فعلى ذلك نعود للخيارين:

*الخيار الأول: التعريب*
فإن اعتمدت خيار التعريب، فلا بد أن ترد الكلمة "للغتها الأصلية" والتي هي بكل الأحوال ليست اليونانية. وقد أفادنا الزميل kimo14th أن أصل الكلمة الآرامي هو "سبرتا"

والمطلوب هنا تعريب هذه الكلمة من السريانية للعربية بما يناسبها.

*الخيار الثاني: الترجمة*
أما إن اعتمدت خيار الترجمة، فلا بد أن تختار المعنى الذي يفسر ويشرح الكلمة المراد ترجمتها "من لغتها الأصلية أيضاً" واختيار أنسب الكلمات المعروفة مما يقابلها من اللغة المقابلة (بحيث نستطيع البحث عنها في معجم هذه اللغة إن أردنا).

وفي هذه الحالة نبحث عن معنى الكلمة السريانية "ܣܒܪܬܐ" وما يقابلها في اللغة العربية. فما أعرفه أنها تعني (صبر، أمل، رسالة، نبأ)!!



kimo14th قال:


> لناخذ الكلمه الثانيه ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ[/B]
> *لنرى معناها وكيفيه نطقها  *



ملاحظة طريفة حول الكلمة الثانية "ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ" 

لاحظ يا عزيزي أن أصل الكلمة التي نطق بها المسيح هي "ܣܒܪܬܐ" في اللغة الأصلية (بغض النظر عما تعنيه)
ثم تم ترجمة هذه الكلمة إلى εὐαγγέλιον في اليونانية (بغض النظر عما تعنيه أيضاً)
ثم بطريقة غريبة عادت لنفس لغتها الأصلية "ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ" ولكن هذه المرة باللفظ اليوناني!!!!

إليك مثال بسيط لتتضح الفكرة:
ليكن لقبي (وليس اسمي، فالأسماء لا تترجم) باللغة العربية "العراف"
عندما تترجم للانجليزية ستصبح  “The Oracle”
هل عندما تعود للعربية ستصبح "ذَاأُورَاكِل" أو ربما بعد تعريبها "الذَّوَركَل" ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لا تعليق !!!!

مشكور مرة أخرى للرد ،،، وبانتظار عودة الزميل Twin الذي يرفض الاعتراف بأن المسيح تحدث اليونانية. ويتبنى خيار التعريب بدلاً من الترجمة!

سلام ...​


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*dejavu*
*انت تناقض نفسك مرة تقول*


> وهذا أول خلاف بيننا، فالمعاني والتعبيرات والإيحاءات والأمثلة الأصلية لم تكن يونانية، بل آرامية بحتة! ونحن لا نناقش تفسير لمفهوم آية بناءاً على النصوص، بل معنى وأصل كلمة محددة وردت على لسان المسيح.
> 
> وهناك فرق بين أن الأصل آرامي، وبين أنه لا يتوفر إلا نص يوناني، وفي المحصلة نتفق أن المسيح تحدث بالآرامية وهي تمثل "اللغة الأصلية" للمسيح ولغة قومه في ذلك الزمان! مع ملاحظة أن الزميل Twin يعترض أصلاً على أن المسيح تحدث اليونانية!!!


 
والاخ كيمو جاب لك النص بالارامي ثم تقول



> مشكور على الترجمة "السريانية"، وسأفترض (جدلاً) أنها اللغة التي تحدثها المسيح علماً بأن هذا ما يعترض عليه الزميل Twin.


 
خليك على موقف واحد ولا تناقض نفسك


----------



## kimo14th (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



dejavu قال:


> 1- وهذا أول خلاف بيننا، فالمعاني والتعبيرات والإيحاءات والأمثلة الأصلية لم تكن يونانية، بل آرامية بحتة! ونحن  نناقش معنى وأصل كلمة محددة وردت على لسان المسيح.
> 
> 2- وهناك فرق بين أن الأصل آرامي، وبين أنه لا يتوفر إلا نص يوناني، وفي المحصلة نتفق أن المسيح تحدث بالآرامية
> 
> ...


*الفاضل Dejavu *
*قمت بترقيم النقاط التى ساتتحدث فيها *

*1- الكتاب المقدس (العهد الجديد) مكتوب باليونانيه واقوال المسيح فيه والمكتوبه باليونانيه مطابقه لمعانى الكلمات التى نطقها المسيح *
*وعندما تتم الترجمه تتم من الاصول اليونانيه . لغه الكتاب الاصليه ..*

*2- كيف سنصل لهذا النص الارامى .. الموجود نص يونانى ومطابق فى معانيه لكلمات المسيح الاراميه .. والترجمه الاراميه المتاحه تمت ترجمتها عن اليونانيه وساوضح بمثال*


*3- فى الموقع المذكور فى خانه (vocalised) مكتوب اسفلها نطق الكلمه بالمقاطع هكذا ( sb,art,y ) *

*http://dukhrana.com/lexicon/word.php?adr=2:13881&font=Estrangelo+Edessa*


*4- لو اتينا لخيار الترجمه فستتم الترجمه عن الاصول اليونانيه وساذكر المثال *

*الترجمه الاراميه تمت من الاصل اليونانى ونجد ان كلمه εὐαγγέλιον** تمت ترجمتها *[FONT=&quot]ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ[/FONT]*فى هذاالعدد (متى26:13)*​
*فالمترجم راى ان يترجمها هكذا حسب معنى الكلمه اليونانيه .. فلن نبحث او نترجم وفق الارامى المترجم اصلا *


*5- الكلمه الاراميه ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ هى ترجمه لنفس الكلمه اليونانيه ولكن فى مواضع اخرى فى الكتاب المقدس *
*(غير ماقاله المسيح ) وهذا ايضا يعود للمترجم *


*1Co 15:1  وأعرفكم أيها الإخوة بالإنجيل الذي بشرتكم به وقبلتموه وتقومون فيه

* 
*1Co 15:1 γνωριζω δε υμιν αδελφοι το ευαγγελιον ο ευηγγελισαμην υμιν ο και παρελαβετε εν ω και εστηκατε

*​*1Corinthians 15:** - [FONT=&quot]ܡܘܕܥ ܐܢܐ ܠܟܘܢ ܕܝܢ ܐܚܝ ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ ܕܤܒܪܬܟܘܢ ܘܩܒܠܬܘܢܝܗܝ ܘܩܡܬܘܢ ܒܗ ܀  [/FONT]*​ *______________________*

*هل موضوعك هو ترجمه ام تعريب الكلمه اليونانيه الى انجيل؟؟*

*ولى سؤال بغرض المعرفه .. ما اصل  كلمه انجيل الموجوده فى القران؟؟* ​


----------



## dejavu (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

عزيزي " ana 100 100"
أعذرك فيما تقول لسبب وحيد، هو عدم خبرتك الواضحة باللغة الآرامية وفروعها.



ana 100 100 قال:


> والاخ كيمو جاب لك النص بالارامي


 
عذراً، الأخ كيمو أتى بالنص "السرياني". والسريانية أحد اللهجات الآرامية !!! 
وكما ذكرت سابقاً أن الزميل Twin اعترض على أنها اللغة التي تحدثها المسيح!



ana 100 100 قال:


> خليك على موقف واحد ولا تناقض نفسك



وأين التناقض يا عزيزي؟ 

فرق كبير بين أن نقول:
(المسيح تحدث الآرامية) وبين أن نقول (المسيح تحدث السريانية على وجه التحديد)
فمرة أناقش شخصاً لا يعترف بأن المسيح تحدث بالسريانية (الزميل Twin)
ومرة أناقش من يؤكد على ذلك ويأتيني بنصوص (الزميل kimo14th)
عموماً أعذرك هنا أيضاً، ولكني أنصحك بالبحث والتأكد قبل إطلاق الأحكام جزافاً.

مشكور.


----------



## dejavu (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

على الرحب والسعة عزيزي kimo14th،



kimo14th قال:


> *1- الكتاب المقدس (العهد الجديد) مكتوب باليونانيه واقوال المسيح فيه والمكتوبه باليونانيه مطابقه لمعانى الكلمات التى نطقها المسيح *
> *وعندما تتم الترجمه تتم من الاصول اليونانيه . لغه الكتاب الاصليه ..*



عزيزي kimo14th، نحن نناقش معنى وأصل (((كلمة محددة))) وردت على لسان المسيح وليس اللغة التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس!!!
ومع احترامي لما تقول إلا أن هناك من يناقض كلامك هذا ويعتبر أن الترجمة اليونانية كانت عن أصول آرامية، فمن المؤكد أن متى (على الأقل) دون إنجيله باللغة الآرامية لليهود في بداية الأمر!!!

"أقدم مخطوطة للإنجيل مكتوبة باللغة الآرامية"
http://www.coptichistory.org/new_page_1143.htm
"وتعتبر النسخة السريانية الأرامية لإنجيل متى الأصل الأساسي للإنجيل، كما يقول علماء الكتاب المقدس، لأنها أُحضِرَت إلى الهند قبل عام 325م، السنة التي انعقد فيها المجمع المسكوني الأول في مدينة نيقية، والذي قنَّن وحدَّد أسفار الكتاب المقدس المعترف بها."​
واللغة اليونانية يا عزيزي لم تكن لغة المسيح أصلاً، فحاول التفرقة بين لغة الكتاب الأصلية، ولغة المسيح الأصلية.
وربما غاب عن الزميل kimo14th أن النص اليوناني احتوى على العديد من الكلمات الآرامية دون ترجمة، بل تم ذكرها كما هي، ومنها ما كان على لسان المسيح نفسه. 

(Ταλιθα κουμ) , (Εφφαθα), (Αββα), (Ραββουνει), ……… (Ηλει Ηλει λεμα σαβαχθανει)​
فهل ستقول أن اليونانية هي الأصل؟ ولماذا لم تترجم هذه الكلمات كباقي الكلمات.



kimo14th قال:


> *2- كيف سنصل لهذا النص الارامى .. الموجود نص يونانى ومطابق فى معانيه لكلمات المسيح الاراميه .. والترجمه الاراميه المتاحه تمت ترجمتها عن اليونانيه وساوضح بمثال*



يا عزيزي لست بحاجة للنص الآرامي كله، ما أسأل عنه هو كلمة واحدة فقط!! فأنا لم أناقشك أين اختفت النسخة الآرامية!!! 
نقاشي يدور حول كلمة واحدة فقط لا غير في الترجمة العربية للعهد الجديد!!! فأنا لا أسأل عن الأصل الآرامي لكل الكتاب المقدس بقدر ما أسأل عن كلمة واحدة فقط، وردت بالتأكيد على لسان المسيح باللغة الآرامية.
وقد قمت مشكوراً بإعطائنا هذه الكلمة "ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ = بشارتي". فهل تريد سحبها الآن؟؟؟!!!
فإما أن تكون كلمة "ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ" وردت بهذا اللفظ على لسان المسيح باللغة الآرامية، أو أنك تقول على لسان إلهك ما لم يقل !!!



kimo14th قال:


> *3- فى الموقع المذكور فى خانه (vocalised) مكتوب اسفلها نطق الكلمه بالمقاطع هكذا ( sb,art,y ) *



مشكور يا عزيزي، أستطيع قراءتها بحروفها الأصلية. والياء في آخر الكلمة تدل على الملكية:
الكلمة   ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܳܐ  =  sb,art,a` = وتعني البشارة (اسم)
أما الكلمة ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ = sb,art,y = وتعني بشارتي = (my Gospel)
ܤܒܪܬܝ ܗܕܐ = had,e` sb,art,y = بشارتي هذه
ولاحظ الفرق بين (ܤܒܪܬܝ ܗܕܐ = بشارتي هذه) وبين الترجمة العربية (هذا الإنجيل)



kimo14th قال:


> *4- لو اتينا لخيار الترجمه فستتم الترجمه عن الاصول اليونانيه وساذكر المثال *
> 
> *الترجمه الاراميه تمت من الاصل اليونانى ونجد ان كلمه εὐαγγέλιον** تمت ترجمتها *[FONT=&quot]ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ[/FONT]*فى هذاالعدد (متى26:13)*​
> *فالمترجم راى ان يترجمها هكذا حسب معنى الكلمه اليونانيه .. فلن نبحث او نترجم وفق الارامى المترجم اصلا *



لماذا تصر على قلب الأمور؟؟

لنبسط الأمور مرة أخرى، المسيح قال (باللغة الآرامية) لتلاميذه:

"الحق أقول لكم: حيثما يكرز بهذا الإنجيل في كل العالم يخبر أيضا بما فعلته هذه تذكارا لها"

"ܘܐܡܝܢ ܐܡܪ ܐܢܐ ܠܟܘܢ ܕܐܝܟܐ ܕܬܬܟܪܙ ܤܒܪܬܝ ܗܕܐ ܒܟܠܗ ܥܠܡܐ ܢܬܡܠܠ ܐܦ ܡܕܡ ܕܥܒܕܬ ܗܕܐ ܠܕܘܟܪܢܗ"

ففي حال أن متى ألف إنجيله "باللغة الآرامية" فقد كتب ما قاله المسيح تماماً دون زيادة أو نقصان!
وفي حال أن متى ألف إنجيله "باللغة اليونانية" فالروح القدس أرشده ليختار من اللغة اليونانية ما يناسب قول المسيح بالآرامية! 
فعندما كتب هذا العدد تحديداً، اختار كلمة εὐαγγέλιον اليونانية كترجمة لكلمة ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܳܐ الآرامية التي سبق وقالها المسيح بلسانه!
والآن............ يأتي عزيزي kimo14th ليخبرنا أن النص اليوناني هو الأصل!
وأنا أقول لك: ما لفظه المسيح بلسانه هو الأصل!!! فهل لديك اعتراض؟؟؟



kimo14th قال:


> *5- الكلمه الاراميه ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ هى ترجمه لنفس الكلمه اليونانيه ولكن فى مواضع اخرى فى الكتاب المقدس *
> *(غير ماقاله المسيح ) وهذا ايضا يعود للمترجم *



يا عزيزي: ܐܘܢܓܠܝܘܢ ليست ترجمة عن ευαγγελιον
بل هي نفس الكلمة بذاتها "بشحمها ولحمها" ولكن كتبت بحروف سريانية بدلاً من الحروف اليونانية
وهذا ما يقابله في العربية مصطلح "النقحرة" أو "التعريب"
أي بإمكانك أن تقول عنها "سرينة الكلمة اليونانية" ولكن في هذه الحالة بصورة طريفة لأن للكلمة أصل سرياني يمكنك بكل بساطة أن تعيدها له.



kimo14th قال:


> *هل موضوعك هو ترجمه ام تعريب الكلمه اليونانيه الى انجيل؟؟*



بالفعل سؤالك في الزمان والمكان المناسبين !!! 

للأسف الموضوع الأصلي ليس موضوعي يا عزيزي!

ولكن باختصار، سؤالي كان حول صحة استخدام كلمة "إنجيل" في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس في كلتا الحالتين (الترجمة والتعريب) من اللغة اليونانية التي لم تكن اللغة الأصلية للمسيح أو لغة الخراف الضالة من بني إسرائيل.



kimo14th قال:


> *ولى سؤال بغرض المعرفه .. ما اصل  كلمه انجيل الموجوده فى القران؟؟*
> [/CENTER]



إن كنت تريد المعرفة، فبإمكانك طرح السؤال على المهتمين والمختصين بهذا المجال. أما بالنسبة لي فالموضوع من جهة إسلامية لا يعنيني كثيراً في هذه المرحلة.
ومع ذلك  سأنقل لك رداً غريباً لفت انتباهي من احد الزملاء المسلمين مفاده أن كلمة "الإنجيل" المذكورة في القرآن هي تسمية إلهية ليس للبشر يد فيها، كأسماء الملائكة واسم آدم وحواء ... 
هذا مع مراعاة أن الكلمة لها مدلول آخر عند المسلمين !!!

مشكور جداً عزيزي kimo14th وتمنياتي لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



dejavu قال:


> يا عزيزي لست بحاجة للنص الآرامي كله، ما أسأل عنه هو كلمة واحدة فقط!! فأنا لم أناقشك أين اختفت النسخة الآرامية!!!
> نقاشي يدور حول كلمة واحدة فقط لا غير في الترجمة العربية للعهد الجديد!!! فأنا لا أسأل عن الأصل الآرامي لكل الكتاب المقدس بقدر ما أسأل عن كلمة واحدة فقط، وردت بالتأكيد على لسان المسيح باللغة الآرامية.
> وقد قمت مشكوراً بإعطائنا هذه الكلمة "ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ = بشارتي". فهل تريد سحبها الآن؟؟؟!!!
> فإما أن تكون كلمة "ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ" وردت بهذا اللفظ على لسان المسيح باللغة الآرامية، أو أنك تقول على لسان إلهك ما لم يقل !!!




الجرجرة و العرعرة التي يتعمدها المدعو dejavu صلبها لماذا ذكرت كلمة الأنجيل في الكلمة العربية و اصلها ليس يوناني
اي ان الشخص هذا يعترض على كلمة ترجمة لا عن اصول

تصور معي, يعترض على ترجمة و كلمة فيها!! 
ارحمنا يا رب

اولا, التراجم هي احتهاد بشري, وضعفها او ركاكتها لا ينقص الكتاب شيئا, و لا يحق لك ان تنتقد كتاب بسببة ترجم

اضافة الى ان كلمة الأنجيل كلمة كتابية معروفة المعنى في كل الأناجيل الأخرى و حتى الرسائل, فأستخدمت حتى في أنجيل متى لأن هناك ما توازي لمعنى الجملة في الأسفار الأخرى و اوضح دليل تكرار نفس النص في أنجيل مرقس الأصحاح 14 و العدد 9:
[Q-BIBLE] 
اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهَذَا الإِنْجِيلِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ يُخْبَرْ أَيْضاً بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هَذِهِ تَذْكَاراً لَهَا».
[/Q-BIBLE]

و هنا الترجمة أخذت الكلمة من أصلها, و بذلك عممت حتى على انجيل متى
فالقارئ العادي يعرف معنى كلمة أنجيل و قد لا يعرف الكلمة بحسب الأصول لأنجيل متى

فكفى لهذه الأسئلة السخيفة و كفى لأخراج الموضوع عن أصله و جوهره

أي مشاركة بعد هذه ستكون خارجة عن معنى كلمة الأنجيل ستحذف

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kimo14th (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



> على الرحب والسعة عزيزي kimo14th،


*شكرا استاذ ديجافو
* 


> عزيزي kimo14th، نحن نناقش معنى وأصل (((كلمة محددة))) وردت على لسان المسيح وليس اللغة التي كتب بها الكتاب المقدس!!!


*يا استاذ ديجافو نحن نناقش ترجمه كلمه وهذه الترجمه تمت عن اليونانيه .. انجيل مرقس يحتوى نفس الكلمات واصله اليونانيه والترجمه تمت عن اليونانيه وماتم هو تعريب للكلمه ..*




> ومع احترامي لما تقول إلا أن هناك من يناقض كلامك هذا ويعتبر أن الترجمة اليونانية كانت عن أصول آرامية، فمن المؤكد أن متى (على الأقل) دون إنجيله باللغة الآرامية لليهود في بداية الأمر!!!


*نسيت للاسف اننا نتحدث عن انجيل متى واصله ليس يونانى ولكن حسب التقليد الابائى انه كتب بالعبريه 
http://www.angelfire.com/ms/seanie/Matt.html
وتاكيد المفسرين على نفس الكلام وايضا ان الترجمه اليونانيه مستلمه من الكنيسه من البدايه *



> واللغة اليونانية يا عزيزي لم تكن لغة المسيح أصلاً، فحاول التفرقة بين لغة الكتاب الأصلية، ولغة المسيح الأصلية.
> وربما غاب عن الزميل kimo14th أن النص اليوناني احتوى على العديد من الكلمات الآرامية دون ترجمة، بل تم ذكرها كما هي، ومنها ما كان على لسان المسيح نفسه.
> 
> (Ταλιθα κουμ) , (Εφφαθα), (Αββα), (Ραββουνει), ……… (Ηλει Ηλει λεμα σαβαχθανει)​
> فهل ستقول أن اليونانية هي الأصل؟ ولماذا لم تترجم هذه الكلمات كباقي الكلمات.


*نحن نناقش ترجمه تمت عن اليونانيه وليس الاراميه .. حاول انت التفريق ياعزيزى
ولم يغب عنى وجود كلمات اراميه فى انجيل متى بل ربما غاب عنك وجود كلمات اراميه فى انجيل مرقس وهو كتب اصلا باليونانيه .. *



> وقد قمت مشكوراً بإعطائنا هذه الكلمة "ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ = بشارتي". فهل تريد سحبها الآن؟؟؟!!!
> فإما أن تكون كلمة "ܣܒ݂ܰܪܬ݂ܝ" وردت بهذا اللفظ على لسان المسيح باللغة الآرامية، أو أنك تقول على لسان إلهك ما لم يقل !!!


*لا اريد سحبها ولكن يجب ان تلاحظ انها ايضا مترجمه حسب النص اليونانى ! 
والمترجم يترجم من اليونانيه 
ولو اخذنا نفس الكلمات من انجيل مرقس فالاصل يونانى, هل يترجمها من الاراميه ؟؟!!*
*وما اضمنه لك ان المسيح قال مامعناه مطابق للكلمه اليونانيه..

*


> لماذا تصر على قلب الأمور؟؟
> لنبسط الأمور مرة أخرى، المسيح قال (باللغة الآرامية) لتلاميذه:
> ففي حال أن متى ألف إنجيله "باللغة الآرامية" فقد كتب ما قاله المسيح تماماً دون زيادة أو نقصان!
> وفي حال أن متى ألف إنجيله "باللغة اليونانية" فالروح القدس أرشده ليختار من اللغة اليونانية ما يناسب قول المسيح بالآرامية!
> ...


*الترجمه تمت عن اليونانيه لان النص الارامى الذى يفترض انه الاصل غير موجود ومااحضرته مترجم عن اليونانيه 

ومالفظه المسيح هو الاصل .. والترجمه هى ترجمه اقوال المسيح كما جاءت فى اليونانيه 
* *والا لزم ترجمه جميع اقوال المسيح فى كل الاناجيل وفقا للاراميه وهذا غير **منطقى بالمره لاننا نترجم هذه الاقوال من الكتاب المقدس*




> ولكن باختصار، سؤالي كان حول صحة استخدام كلمة "إنجيل" في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس


*وقلنا انها تعريب للكلمه اليونانيه .. لان المترجم ترجم عن اليونانيه .. 

*


> ومع ذلك  سأنقل لك رداً غريباً لفت انتباهي من احد الزملاء المسلمين مفاده أن كلمة "الإنجيل" المذكورة في القرآن هي تسمية إلهية ليس للبشر يد فيها، كأسماء الملائكة واسم آدم وحواء ...
> هذا مع مراعاة أن الكلمة لها مدلول آخر عند المسلمين !!!



*حبذا لو نقلت الرد مشكورا .. ولى سؤال اخر هل كلمه انجيل الموجوده فى القران ايضا تعريب للكلمه اليونانيه ؟؟*

تحياتى


----------



## Twin (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي كل أخوتي*

*أعتذر عن أنقطاعي المفاجئ عن المنتدي*
*ولكن أشكر ربنا ها أنا عدت من جديد*
*وقد حدث ما كنت لا أتمناه !!!*
*جدال ونقاش -بالفعل له ثماره الصالحة- ولكن هذا أخرجنا عن الموضوع وهدفه*
*كطرح الأستاذ dejavu*
*عامة ليكن ما تريدون فأنا أجهل اللغة الأرامية ومعظم اللغات القديمة كدراية وافية*
*عامة مادام الموضوع يسير في نطاق العقل وعدم تجريح معتقد الأخر فليكن*
*أما أذا حدث غير ذلك سيكون هناك موقف مختلف *​ 
*عامة أنا سأكمل ما قد بدأه الأخ dejavu معي ولكني الأن ليس من المهم أن أعلق علي مشاركته الأخير لي معلقاً علي مشاركتي الأخيرة*
*ولكني سأتكلم من منطلق هذا*​


> ولكن باختصار، سؤالي كان حول صحة استخدام كلمة "إنجيل" في الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس في كلتا الحالتين (الترجمة والتعريب) من اللغة اليونانية التي لم تكن اللغة الأصلية للمسيح أو لغة الخراف الضالة من بني إسرائيل.​


*أخي dejavu* 
*هذا هو سؤالك الأساسي*
*وأنا سأتكلم من منطلق أية أخري غير المعروضة الدائر حولها النقاش*​[q-bible]
*بَدْءُ إِنْجِيلِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ اللَّهِ،*​[/q-bible]
*وهذه ترجمتها اليونانية*​[q-bible]
*αρχη του ευαγγελιου ιησου χριστου υιου θεου*​[/q-bible]
*سأتكلم من هنا*
*كلمة إنجيل هنا كلفظ ليس ترجمة حرفية من الكلمة الأرامية التي نطقها السيد المسيح له المجد في حياته*
*فهي كلمة داله تدل علي معني الكرازة ككل بالسيد المسيح*
*فالكرازة هنا هي كرازة عن بشارة مفرحة للعالم أجمع*
*وهنا البشير مرقس لم يأتي بالترجمة الحرفية للكلمة أنما عوض عنها بالمعني الأعم لها معني الكرازة كله وهو البشارة المفرحة*
*فكلمة إنجيل لها معني أشمل عن أي كلمة أخري وهي كما قلت ليست ترجمة حرفية للمقابلتها بالأرامية لغة السيد المسيح علي الأرض *​ 
*فلغة الكتابة هنا للإنجيل لم تكن ترجمة لما قاله السيد المسيح لالالالالا*
*بل هي نقل عن حياته والتبشير بها فهم غير ملزمين لترجمة ما قاله السيد المسيح للتكريز ولكن الأهم هو التكريز به للعالم أجمع*
*وبما أن معظم الإناجيل كتبت باليونانية كلغة للثقافة في القرون الأولي وجب علي المبشرين واللمدونين للإنجيل أن يتحدثوا مع السامعين الذين سيؤمنون بواسطتة بشارتهم بلغتهم هم لا بلغة المسيح له المجد*
*فعندما أتي مرقس الرسول لمصر والخمس مدن الغربية وكان لغة الثقافة وقتها اليونانية فوجب عليه أن يحدثهم بلغتهم ويظهر عظمة هذه البشارة لهم بغض النظر عن الكلمات المستخدمة وبغض النظر عن مقابلها بالأرامية والعبرية *
*ونري أنه عندما كان يستعين بأسم مكان باللغة العبرية كمكان يهودي كان يترجمة ويفسره لليونانية كي يفهم المبشرين*​[q-bible]
*وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى مَوْضِعِ ((جُلْجُثَةَ)) الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ مَوْضِعُ ((جُمْجُمَةٍ)). *​[/q-bible]
*فكان الهدف أذاً هو التبشير بالسيد المسيح دون أي قيود وحتي وإن كانت لغوية*​*وللمزيذ أحب أن أضيف *
*أن كلمة إنجيل ليست حكراً علي الترجمات عن الأصل الأرامي أو العبري*
*فهي ليست حكراً علي الترجمات بل هي كلمة قريبة للقلوب أكثر*
*فأنا أعشق وأحب لفظ الإنجيل عن البشارة*
*وحتي تتأكد من قولي نري في الترجمة الأرثوذكسية سنة 1935 ترجمة الأية*​[q-bible]
*هذه بداية بشارة يسوع أبن الله*​[/q-bible]
*فهو لم يستعين بلفظ إنجيل هنا مع أن إنجيل مرقس الرسول دون باليونانية*
*والمترجمين هنا من علماء الكنيسة الأجلاء ومبحرين بكل بحور اللغات القديمة *​ 
*وأضافة أخري عن الترجمات العربية *
*فأول ترجمة الإنجيل كانت ليوحنا أسقف أشبيلية سنة 750م عن الترجمة الاتينية للعلامة إمبرسيوس*
*وهناك ترجمة أولاد العسال بالقرن ال 13 عن اللغات اليونانية والقبطية والسريانية القديمة محفظة الأن بالمتحف القبطي بمصر كنسخة خطية*​ 
*وتوالت الترجمات الي ظهور أول نسخة مجمعة للكتاب المقدس ككل باللغة العربية في عام 1858م*​ 
*وأخيراً أخي dejavu*
*أنا لا أعترض من أجل الأعتراض عن موضوع اللغات التي تحدثها السيد المسيح له كل المجد*
*فأنا أعلم أن السيد المسيح كان يتحدث اللغة العبرية كلغة الكهنة والكتب المقدسة لأنه الكاهن الأعظم والمعلم الأعظم *
*وكان يتحدث اللغة الأرامية كلغة عامة للشعب للتواصل معهم ليعلمهم ما هو الملكوت*
*أما عن فكرة أن اللغة السريانية لهجة من لهجات اللغة الأرامية فبالتأكيد هي كانت موجود بسوريا ولبنان *
*والسيد المسيح لم يبشر هناك الا قليلاً لليهود أيضاً*
*في صور وصيدا*
*فما الداعي لأن يتحدثها*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## dejavu (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

مرحباً بعودتك عزيزي Twin 

وأعتذر من الجميع لتأخيري عن الرد لظروف طارئة.

ولكني أرى أن الموضوع تم تلخيصه بكلمات بسيطة:

"فكان الهدف أذاً هو التبشير بالسيد المسيح دون أي قيود وحتي وإن كانت لغوية"

فمشكور جداً عزيزي Twin على هذا الرد البسيط المقنع. فهو نفس السبب الذي دعى الزميل "My Rock" لإغلاق موضوعي "الترجمة الفارسية" !!!

شكراً للجميع.


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*كلمة "إنجيل" مشتقّة عن الكلمة اليونانيّة "إيفانجيليون"، والتي حملت في الأصل معانٍ كثيرة، منها: *

*أ. من الناحية اللّغويّة تعني المكافأة التي تقدّم لرسول من أجل رسالته السارّة، ثم صارت تطلق على الأخبار السارّة عينها. كما جاء في 2 صم4: 10 (الترجمة السبعينيّة) "إن الذي أخبرني قائلاً هوذا قد مات شاول وكان في عينيّ نفسه كمن يقدّم لي أخبارًا سارّة (إنجيلا)"، وجاءت في 1 صم31: 9 (الترجمة السبعينيّة) عن أخبار النصر المفرحة، وفي إر 20: 15 (الترجمة السبعينيّة) عن ميلاد طفل. *

*ب. استخدمت أيضًا في صيغة الجمع لتعني تقدمة شكر للآلهة من أجل الأخبار السارّة. *

*ج. استخدمت عن يوم ميلاد الإمبراطور الروماني أوغسطس كبدء أخبار سارّة للعالم. *

*د. استخدمت في سفر إشعياء في الترجمة السبعينيّة عن الأخبار السارّة الخاصة بمجيء الممسوح من قبل الله لخلاص شعبه: "على جبل عال اصعدي يا مبشرّة (مقدّمة الإنجيل) لصهيون" (إش 40: 9)؛ "ما أجمل على الجبال قدميّ المبشّر المخبر بالسلام (المخبر بإنجيل السلام)، المبشّر بالخير، المخبر بالخلاص، القائل لصهيون قد ملك إلهك" (إش52: 7). *

*هـ. أمّا في العهد الجديد فقد احتلّت الكلمة مركزًا أساسيًا بكونها تعبّر عن الرسالة المسيحيّة في مجملها (مر1: 1؛ 1كو15: 1)، فإن الملكوت الذي أعلنه السيّد المسيح هو "بشارة الملكوت أو إنجيل الملكوت" (مت4: 23؛ 9: 35؛ 24: 14). وقد تكرّرت هذه الكلمة 72 مرّة في العهد الجديد، منها 54 مرّة في رسائل بولس الرسول، لتعبّر عن أخبار الخلاص المفرحة التي قدّمها لنا الله في ابنه يسوع المسيح ليدخل بنا إلى حصن أبيه بروحه القدّوس. *

*ارتبطت كلمة "إنجيل" ببعض الأسماء أو الكلمات مثل: *

*أولاً: إنجيل الله (مر1: 14-15؛ 1تس2: 2، 8-9)، فإنه البشارة التي تُعلن طبيعة الله كمحب للبشر، مقدّمة منه لأجل خلاصنا. لقد تصور بعض الغنوسيّين أن الله غضوب ومؤدب قاسِ أمّا المسيح فهو محب ومفرح، لهذا أراد الكتاب المقدّس تأكيد البشارة المفرحة أنها بشارة الآب معلنة في ابنه. ولهذا السبب عينه كان السيّد المسيح يؤكّد أنه جاء يتمّم مشيئة الآب.*

*ثانيًا: إنجيل يسوع المسيح (مر1: 1؛ 2كو4: 4؛ 9: 13؛ 10: 14). إن كان الابن قد جاء ليُعلن محبّة الآب لنا، فهو يحمل ذات الحب؛ إنجيل الآب هو إنجيل الابن، يدخل بنا إلى الاتّحاد مع الله في ابنه. *

*ثالثًا: أحيانًا يستخدم الرسول بولس التعبير "إنجيلي" أو "إنجيلنا" (2كو4: 3؛ 1تس1: 5؛ 2تس2: 14). غاية الإنجيل هو الإنسان، إذ يريد الله أن ننعم به ونعيشه، فإن كان هو هبة إلهيّة لكنّه مقدّم للإنسان ليقبله ويؤمن به (مر1: 15)، ويعلنه للآخرين (رو15: 19؛ 1كو9: 14، 18؛ 2كو10: 14؛ 11: 7؛ غل2: 2) ويخدمه (رو1: 1؛ 15: 16؛ في1: 12؛ 2: 22؛ 4: 3؛ 1تس3: 2)، وندافع عنه (في1: 7، 17) بحياتنا الداخليّة وكلماتنا وسلوكنا العملي فلا نكون عائقين له (1كو9: 12) بهذا يحمل الإنجيل ليس حبًا منفردًا من الله نحو الإنسان، وإنما حبًا مشتركًا بين الله والإنسان، فيه لا يقف الإنسان سلبيًا أو جامدًا، بل إيجابيًا ومتحرّكًا بغير انقطاع ليصير على مثال خالقه. *

*رابعًا: إنجيل جميع الناس (مر13: 10؛ 16: 15؛ أع15: 7)، فلا تقف حدوده عند اليهود، بل يضمّ كل لسان وجنس وأمة، ليتعرّف الكل على الله، ويتمتّعون بالاتّحاد معه، وينعمون بحقِّه في الميراث الأبدي. *

*بهذا نفهم الإنجيل ليس كتابًا نقرأه أو فلسفة نعتنقها، لكنّه حب إلهي فعّال يقدّمه الآب في ابنه يسوع المسيح ربّنا لينطلق بالنفس البشريّة إلى حضن الآب تنعم به معلنة حبّها له وإيمانها به، وهي في هذا تنطلق للكرازة به والشهادة له أمام الجميع بلا عائق. *

*أخيرًا فقد قدّم لنا الرسول بولس صفات ربطها بالإنجيل، تكشف لنا عن فاعليّته في حياتنا. دعاه "إنجيل خلاصنا" (أف1: 13) حيث ننعم بغفران خطايانا ونتبرّر من سلطانها لنحيا بروح النصرة والغلبة. و"إنجيل السلام" (أف6: 15) حيث يدخل بنا إلى السلام الداخلي بين النفس والجسد خلال مصالحتنا مع الله والناس فيه. كما قال "نوال موعده في المسيح بالإنجيل" (أف3: 6)، ففيه تتحقّق مواعيد الله لنا في ابنه. وفي اختصار، بالإنجيل نلتقي بالسيّد المسيح القائم من الأموات الذي يهبنا الرجاء والخلود والميراث ويمتّعنا لا بعطايا إلهيّة فحسب بل بالله ذاته! *

*يُعلّق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على تفسير كلمة "إنجيل" كأخبار مفرحة بقوله: *

*[نعم، لأنه عفو عن العقوبة، وغفران للخطايا، وتبرير وتقدّيس وخلاص (1كو1: 30)، وتبنّي، وميراث السماوات، ودخول في علاقة مع ابن الله الذي جاء ليُعلن (ذلك) للكل: للأعداء والصالبين وللجالسين في الظلمة. *

*أي شيء يعادل مثل هذه الأخبار المفرحة؟! فقد صار الله على الأرض، وصار الإنسان في السماء، واختلط الكل معًا. *

*اختلطت الملائكة مع صفوف البشر، وصار البشر في صحبة الملائكة والقوات العلويّة الأخرى.*

*هوذا الإنسان يرى الحرب الطويلة قد انتهت، وتحقّقت المصالحة بين الله وطبيعتنا. صار إبليس في خزي، وهربت الشيّاطين، وباد الموت، وانفتح الفردوس، وزالت اللعنة، ونُزعت الخطيّة من الطريق. *

*زال الخطأ وعاد الحق وبُذرت كلمة التقوى في الموضع وترعرعت، وأقيم نظام السمائيّين (العلويّين) على الأرض، ودخلت هذه القوات معنا في معاملات آمنة، وصارت الملائكة تردّد على الأرض باستمرار، وفاض الرجاء في الأمور العتيدة بغزارة.] *


----------



## الحوت (14 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*موضوع ذات صله :

 هل يوجد اناجيل بهذه الاسماء ؟!!

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50135*


----------



## Ayveen (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

النجيل يعني الحب و البشارة و الطمئنين و ارتياح النفس والله يحمي كل الشعوب ويشفي كل الناس ومع حبي واحترامي الكم كلكم وانا عضو جديد بل منتدى والله ايكون معكوم


----------



## jojo_angelic (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

الانجيـل هو البشاره أو الخبـر السار وهـــو
قدرة الله لخلاص كل من امـن


----------



## 7alim_123 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

الرب يباركك من اجل هذه المعلومات ​


----------



## اسير الصمت (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

_*بجد موضع جميل ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اخى الكاتب 

صلو لاجلى اسير الصمت*_​


----------



## SALVATION (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

_شكرا كتييييييير على التوضيح الفوق الهايل
يسوع يجعل موضعك سبب بركة للكل​​_


----------



## Ayveen (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

اسير الصمت طلبت منا انصليلاك وانا راح اصليلاك لأنك انسان مومن وتحب الناس كلها مع تحياتي ايفين


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*




> من المعروف أن الإنجيل أصلاً مكتوب باللغة اليونانية ثم ترجم بعد ذلك إلى جميع اللغات-كيف ذلك وقد كانت لغة المسيح وتلاميذه هي اللغة الآرامية؟!
> 
> س\10



 

*لماذا كان المسيح يتكلم الآرامية ويُكتب الإنجيل باللغة اليونانية..؟

طبعاً السؤال ضعيف ومركب بطريقة خاطئة

لأنك كما تعتقد مثل شيوخك أن السيد المسيح كان أمى 

مثل رسول الإسلام ولا يعرف لغات كثيرة وأن اللغة الآرامية لم تكن لغته الرئيسية 

بل كما هو ثابت من أحداث الإنجيل أنه تكلم مع أمميين كثيرين بلغتهم . 

قبل أى كلام أريد أن اعرف مفهومك الإسلامى عن كلمة أو لفظة (الإنجيل) 

ولماذا استعمل القرآن كلمة ( الإنجيل ) التى هى يونانية الأصل ؟

**ألم يعرف محمد بأن لغة المسيح الأصلية هي الآرامية كما تدعى أو العبرية؟

لماذا كتب محمد لفظة ( إنجيل) فى قرآنه والتى هى باللغة اليونانية 

ولم يكتبها باللغة التى تكلم بها السيد المسيح بالآرامية أو بالعبرية يازميلنا المبجل ..؟!

وأنت كمسلم لا تدري ما معنى كلمة انجيل بحد ذاتها ..؟

كلمة إنجيل هى كلمة يونانية الأصل وتعنى ( البشارة السارة أو المفرحة )

والتى أستخدمها رسولك فى كتابه ولم يكتبها ولا باللغة الآرمية ولا باللغة العبرية

رغم أن قرآن رسولك فى اللوح المحفوظ مكتوب بلسان عربي مُبين 

كما إدعى محمد فكيف كلمة " إنجيل" مكتوبة بلفظة يونانية فى كتاب محمد ..؟

فما معنى لفظة " انجيل " في دينك ...؟

وانتبه إلى ان قرآنك يقول :

"وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه " ( ابراهيم :4 )

والمسيح في كتابك قد أتى بـكلمة " الإنجيل " ! ( وهى كلمة يونانية ) 

هذه هى الإجابة من الناحية الإسلامية

والتى من المفترض أن تكون ضليع فيها أيها الزميل المسلم..أليس كذلك ؟

وأما من الناحية الإنجيلية فمعروف أن اللغة اليونانية هى اللغة العالمية والرسمية 

المتداولة على سطح المعمورة فى ذلك الوقت .

وكان لابد من إستخدام هذه اللغة اليونانية لتبليغ رسالة المسيح 

للبشرية أجمع لأن الفداء والصلب مقدم للخليقة كلها ..فكان لابد من نشر 

هذه البشارة باللغة التى يفهمها اكبر عدد من سكان كوكب الأرض .

واليونانية قديماً كانت بمثابة اللغة الإنجليزية حالياً فى أنها اللغة الرسمية

لكوكب الأرض ..فمثلاً اللغة العربية لايعرفها سكان العالم وهذه معضلة 

تقابل قرآنكم الذى تريدون به أن تغزو العالم فعندما تترجموا قرآن محمد يفقد قيمته 

الإسلامية ويعتبر مجرد ترجمة عادية وهو فى هذا لايعد اكثر من أنه كتاب محلى

وليس كتاب عالمى وبالتالى ليس دين عالمى للعالم كله 

لأنه مقصور على المتحدثين باللسان العربي فقط 

لأن " الله " إله محمد إله عربى متعصب لايتحدث غير العربية 

ولم يوجه رسالته للأعاجم ولن يدخل الأعجمى فى جنته الرضوانية 

بينما السيد المسيح له المجد كانت بشارته عالمية وليست بشارة محلية 
حيث قال لتلاميذه :

"اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم وعمدوهم بإسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس 

وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما اوصيتكم به "
"متى28: 19- 20) 

فقد بشر التلاميذ فى أنحاء الإمبراطورية الرومانية وآسيا الصغرى وأفريقيا 

وكل أوروبا وكانت اللغة السائدة فى الأماكن التى بشر فيها التلاميذ 
لغتها الرسمية 

هى اليونانية وهى لغة المتعلمين والمثقفين 

حتى تصل بشارة وكلمة وتعاليم المسيح للبشرية جمعاء .

وهناك العديد من المواقف التى تحدث فيها السيد المسيح مع الناس 
ومع مرضاه والمحتاجين لشفائه

تكلم معهم بلغتهم ولغة بلادهم 

1- مثل كلامه مع المرأة الكنعانية وهى أمرأة أممية فينيقية من نواحى صور وصيدا

السورية وكانت تتكلم اللغة اليونانية وقد تكلم معها المسيح بلغتها 
وشفى أبنتها فى الحال( راجع متى 15: 21- 28)

نفس المعجزة كتبها الإنجيلى مرقس الرسول حيث يقول فى إنجيله :

"وكانت المرأة اممية وفي جنسها فينيقية سورية.فسألته ان يخرج الشيطان من ابنتها."( مرقس 25:7و26)

2- تكلم السيد المسيح مع قائد المائة الرومانى والذى شفى المسيح غُلامه 

ولغة قائد المائة ليس العبرية ولا الآرمية بل اللاتينية الرومانية القديمة

8: 5 و لما دخل يسوع كفرناحوم جاء اليه قائد مئة يطلب اليه 

8: 6 و يقول يا سيد غُلامي مطروح في البيت مفلوجا متعذبا جدا

8: 7 فقال له يسوع أنا آتي و أشفيه 

8: 8 فاجاب قائد المئة و قال يا سيد لست مستحقا ان تدخل تحت سقفي لكن قل كلمة فقط فيبرا غُلامي

8: 9 لاني انا ايضا انسان تحت سلطان لي جند تحت يدي اقول لهذا اذهب فيذهب و لاخر ائت فياتي و لعبدي افعل هذا فيفعل 

3- كذلك السيد المسيح له المجد كان يتحدث العبرانية 

لأنه ( يهودى وعبرانى المولد )

وكان يقرأ بالعبرانية الاسفار التوراتية المقدسة 
كما حدث في قرائته للتوراة فى الهيكل

والتكلم فى عظاته بها لليهود فى المجمع كما جاء فى ( لوقا اصحاح4 ) :

4: 15 و كان يعلم في مجامعهم ممجدا من الجميع 

4: 16 و جاء الى الناصرة حيث كان قد تربى و دخل المجمع حسب عادته 
يوم السبت و قام ليقرا 

4: 17 فدفع اليه سفر اشعياء النبي و لما فتح السفر وجد الموضع الذي كان مكتوبا فيه 

كما ان لغة "العهد الجديد" اليونانية ذات طابع شرقي سامي آرامي عبري 

مثال ذلك المعجزات التالية التى كُتبت عبارات منها باللغة الآرمية لفظياً 

حسب ما نطق بها السيد المسيح لأنها اللغة السائدة فى اليهودية 

ولكن لم تكن اللغة الرسمية المحلية بل العبرانية هى اللغة الرسمية المحلية فى اليهودية :-

وتحتوي الأناجيل والعهد الجديد على عبارات عديدة بالآرامية تظهر 

في سياق النصوص اليونانية لغة هذا العهد ومرارا مع ترجمتها الى هذه اللغة.

اليك بعضا من هذه العبارات الآرامية:

- فى مرقس 5 : 41 قصة شفاء ابنة أحد رؤساء المجمع :

"طليثا قومي". ترد نفس الجملة في بعض المخطوطات "طليثا قوم"

- فى مرقس 7 : 34 قصة شفاء الأصم :
"افتح" أي ( إنفتح ) وفي اليونانية هي "إفّثا ". جذر هذا الفعل "فَتَحَ" 

وصيغة "اثفتح" الآرامية.

- فى متى 27 : 46 حادث الصلب:

"إيلي إيلي لما شبقتني" وفي مرقس 15 : 34 "ايلوي ايلوي لما شبقتني".

ردد يسوع أول آية من مزمور 22 ليس من النص العبري حيث الفعل فيه هو"عَزَبْ"

ولكن من الترجوم الآرامي حيث الفعل هو "شْبَقْ ".

يظهر تأثير العبرية في نص متى فعبارة "إيلي إيلي" في بداية قول يسوع 

يعكس صيغة المزمور العبري وربما تعكس صيغة مرقس الكلام الشفهي.

- فى يوحنا 1 : 42 الحديث مع الرسول بطرس :

" أنت سمعان بن يونا، وستدعى كيفا " ويترجم الانجيل اليوناني هذه الكلمة "بتروس" الذى هو القديس بطرس الرسول

والكلمتان تعنيان : الصخر .

- فى أعمال 9 : 40 قصة احياء التلميذة في يافا :

(طابيثا قومي" (تشبه هذه الأعجوبة أعجوبة احياء طليثا في (مرقس 15: 41

يظهر اسم التلميذة طابيثا الآرامي مع ترجمته اليونانية "غزالة" في أعمال 9: 36 "

وكان في يافا تلميذة اسمها طابيثا أي ظبية". رأينا كلمة "طبيا" في قصة العنزة 

الغزال. "قومي" هو فعل الأمر للشخص الثاني المؤنث في الآرامية الفصحى كما في العربية.

- فى أعمال 1 : 19 مصير يهوذا الأسخريوطي وامتلاكه حقلا بثمن تسليم يسوع :

"وعرف سكان اورشليم جميعا حتى دعي هذا الحقل في لغتهم "حقل دمخ" أي حقل الدم".

تظهر الكلمة الثانية في اليونانية " أكيلدما ، أكيلديما، أكيلدمخ، أكيلدمك " 

والجملة الآرامية القريبة جدا من العربية لا شك فيها.

الأسماء التي أطلقت على الآرامية

توسعت اللغة الآرامية دوليا وأطلق عليها عدة أسماء بعد أن كانت محصورة في بلاد الرافدين

ولذا اطلق عليها تسميات عديدة من قبل الشعوب الأجنبية

وهذه التسميات منها من ثبّت وتبنته حتى الشعوب الناطقة بالآرامية 

ومنها من اندثر وأضمحل.

أهم الأسماء التي اعطيت للآرامية هي:الآشورية - والكلدانية - والسريانية.

فقد اوحى الرب يسوع المسيح بروحه القدوس الى رسله ليكتبوا الانجيل 

فقد أوحاه لهم باليونانية ( لغة العالم الرسمية السائدة آنذاك)

وبالنسبة لكتابة الإنجيل لأن معنى إنجيل كما قلنا هو البشارة المفرحة للعالم كله 

وبالتالى رسالة عالمية بمفهوم واسع.. وحسب أمره لتلاميذه أن يذهبوا ويكرزوا بها جميع الأمم اجمع

كذلك نجد أن الروح القدس الذى حلّ على تلاميذه فى اليوم الخمسين من صلبه 

وبعد عشرة أيام من صعوده قد وعدهم بإرسال روحه القدوس لهم ليساعدهم 

فى خدمتهم التبشيرية للعالم ويعينهم على الصعاب التى سيواجهونها 

وعندما حل الروح القدس عليهم وهم مجتمعين بدأوا يتكلمون بلغات مختلفة 

حسب ما جاء فى سفر أعمال الرسل :

1- وَلَمَّا حَضَرَ يَوْمُ الْخَمْسِينَ كَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مَعاً بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ.

2- وَصَارَ بَغْتَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَوْتٌ كَمَا مِنْ هُبُوبِ رِيحٍ عَاصِفَةٍ وَمَلأَ كُلَّ الْبَيْتِ حَيْثُ كَانُوا جَالِسِينَ.

3- وَظَهَرَتْ لَهُمْ أَلْسِنَةٌ مُنْقَسِمَةٌ كَأَنَّهَا مِنْ نَارٍ وَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ.

4- وامْتَلأَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَةٍ أُخْرَى كَمَا أَعْطَاهُمُ الرُّوحُ أَنْ يَنْطِقُوا.

5- وَكَانَ يَهُودٌ رِجَالٌ أَتْقِيَاءُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ سَاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.

6- فَلَمَّا صَارَ هَذَا الصَّوْتُ اجْتَمَعَ الْجُمْهُورُ وَتَحَيَّرُوا لأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَانَ يَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِلُغَتِهِ.

7- فَبُهِتَ الْجَمِيعُ وَتَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ: 

«أَتُرَى لَيْسَ جَمِيعُ هَؤُلاَءِ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ جَلِيلِيِّينَ؟.
8- فَكَيْفَ نَسْمَعُ نَحْنُ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَّا لُغَتَهُ الَّتِي وُلِدَ فِيهَا

9- فَرْتِيُّونَ وَمَادِيُّونَ وَعِيلاَمِيُّونَ وَالسَّاكِنُونَ مَا بَيْنَ النَّهْرَيْنِ وَالْيَهُودِيَّةَ وَكَبَّدُوكِيَّةَ وَبُنْتُسَ وَأَسِيَّا.

10- وَفَرِيجِيَّةَ وَبَمْفِيلِيَّةَ وَمِصْرَ وَنَوَاحِيَ لِيبِيَّةَ الَّتِي نَحْوَ الْقَيْرَوَانِ وَالرُّومَانِيُّونَ الْمُسْتَوْطِنُونَ يَهُودٌ وَدُخَلاَءُ.

11- كِرِيتِيُّونَ وَعَرَبٌ نَسْمَعُهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِنَا بِعَظَائِمِ اللهِ؟».

من الواضح جلياً أن الرب يسوع المسيح أعطى التلاميذ والرسل موهبة التحدث بألسنة 

وهى من موهبات الروح القدس لأجل الكرازة والتبشير بصلبه وبفدائه

للأمم وشعوب الأرض كلها .

وكما قال بولس الرسول :

" إِذاً الأَلْسِنَةُ آيَةٌ لاَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَلْ لِغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ. أَمَّا النُّبُوَّةُ فَلَيْسَتْ لِغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ " (1كو 14 : 22)

وكذلك آباء القرن الأول والثاني الميلادي كتبوا باليونانية
لأجل الكرازة بالإنجيل لكل الأمم 

ياريت تكون الإجابة واضحة ومفهومة ياأخى ولنا عودة مع باقى الإسئلة لاحقاً ..!*


----------



## Ayveen (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

تعجوبة مار جرجيس مرضت فتاة في الخامسة من عمرها وعجز الاطباء عن معالجتها فطلبت من القديس مار جرجيس ان يشفيها فشفاها وكان عندها رغبة في الايمان وطلبت ان كل من تصل اليه هذه الرسالة ان يكتبها وينشرها وبعد 13 يوم يصل اليه طلبه كل من وصلته هذه الرسالة واهملها  اصابه مكروه وكل من نشرها نال  ما يطلبه بعد 13 يوم


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



الدنيا الفانية قال:


> ولماذا استعمل القرآن كلمة ( الإنجيل ) التى هى يونانية الأصل ؟
> 
> 
> الاسلام خاتم الرسالات جاء فوصف الحال بمصطلحاته المتعارف عليها عند كل فئة فهل لو قال لفظة كتابكم باللغة الاراميه كنتم ستعرفونها ؟ ام كنتم ستقواون هذا كتاب يتكلم فى وادى والناس فى وادى اخر فكلمكم بما تفهمون
> ...


*من الواضح الجهل في القران والاسلام *

*نروح للسان العرب والقواميس لنبحث عن كلمة انجيل *
*وفي صفة الصحابة، رضي الله عنهم: معه قومٌ صُدورُهم أَناجِيلُهم؛ هو جمع إِنجيل، وهو اسم كتاب الله المنزَّلِ على عيسى، عليه السلام، وهو اسم عِبرانيّ أَو سُرْيانيّ، *

*http://www.baheth.info/all.jsp?term=انجيل*

*انا انزلنه قرانا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون *
*فكلامك هذا يدل عن تسرع وجهل*
*ثاني مقطع تقولي انكي لما تترجمي القران يفقد قيمتة وهترجمية ازاي ترجميلي وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ*
*وغيرها من ايات خزي في قرانك*

*اما الانجيل فهي كلمة الله الحية التي تاثر في القلوب وعلي الرغم من ترجمتة لالاف اللغات لم يفقد تاثيرة*

*وكتابنا لبس مثل كتابك الي فية اكثر من 300 تناقض تحت ايدي وتكلمي عن كتاب الله جيدا وخلينا في المسيحيات في هذا القسم  لكي نلتزم بالقانون وخلي الاسلاميات في المنتدي الاسلامي اغريغوريوس*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

* 




اخيرا لماذا لم يكتب المسيح انجيله بنفسه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ان السيد المسيح لم يكتب انجيلا , ولم يترك انجيلا مكتوبا .. ولكنه كان يعظ ويعلم ويترك للناس كلامه روحا وحياة " يو 6 : 63 .. *
*ولكن الانجيل الذي بين ايدينا*
"لأنه لم تأت نبوة قط بمشيئة إنسان بل تكلم *أناس الله القديسون* مسوقين من* الروح القدس*" (2بطرس1


----------



## اغريغوريوس (7 يناير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*



صموئيل الثاني 8 :4

فاخذ داود منه الفا وسبع مئة فارس وعشرين الف راجل.وعرقب داود جميع خيل المركبات وابقى منها مئة مركبة.

ويناقضه:

الأخبار الأول 18 :4 
واخذ داود منه الف مركبة وسبعة آلاف فارس وعشرين الف راجل وعرقب داود كل خيل المركبات وابقى منها مئة مركبة.

سبع مئة فارس أم سبعة آلاف فارس ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*طب نشوف هل النصوص فيها تناقض ...............*
*ورد في 2صموئيل 1700 فارس، وفي 1أخبار ألف مركبة و 7000 فارس. والمقصود بسبعمائة فارس 700 صف من الفرسان، وكل صفّ يشتمل على عشرة، فيكون سبعة آلاف فارس. ففي محل ذكر عدد الفرسان، وفي الآخر ذكر عدد الصفوف، لأن النصرة كانت عظيمة. أما الألف فهي ألف مركبة.*


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



يوسف عمر محمد قال:


> امر الله بتصديق الكتب السابقة تصيقا غيبيا اى نومن ان هناك ما يسمى باليهوديه وما يسمى بالمسيحية ولكن كتب اليوم ليست بانجيل ولا توراة لانها محرفة.....اليس يحدث كل عام تنقيح لما تسموه بالعهد الجديد
> 
> وللعلم ...ابسط دليل على تحريف الانجيل هو
> ارسل الله على اليهود التوراة بلغتهم ليفهموها  كما ارسل القران بالعربية ولكن ما يسمى بالعهد الجديد اول ما كتب كان باليونانية وترجمتة للعربية او اليهوديه بالطبع تعرضه للتحريف ثم هل هناك كتاب سماوى يسمى باسماء بشر ..انجيل متى انجيل يوحنا



*عارف
انت لو كنت ورتني انك بتفهم شوية
كنت رديت عليك
لكن اتكلم كدا زي مانت عايز
ولما تجيب حاجة تتعقل شوية
وكلام يقتنع بيه عقل ولد في حضانة
ابقي ارد عليك
وبطلو جهل
المسيحية من زمااااااااااان جدا
من قبل الاسلام
وبالرغم من كل الاضطهادات 
صمدت كل السنين دي
امام السيف
هاه
واخد بالك من السيف
وهو القرأن مش مترجم ياعم الحلو؟؟؟
شوف الترجمات بتاعته اقراها
وتعالي اتكلم 
شوف الالفاظ اللي تودي في داهية المكتوبة
وكتاب سماوي بأسم بشر؟؟
غريبة 
طيب خلي حد تاني يتكلم
مش احسن من 
بقر.. وخرفان .. ونمل وصراصير
يراجل عيب:t9:​​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



يوسف عمر محمد قال:


> انظر للتناقض..
> - لم يتمتّع الرسل بصفات إلهية، بل كانوا بشراً، مثلي ومثلك. ولكن الله اختارهم لخدمته، واستخدمهم لنشر رسالة الخلاص بين الناس، تماماً كما يستخدم أي إنسان آخر لخدمته في هذه الأيام.
> 
> ثم يقول...
> ...



*يأخي الفاضل
الله بيختار
هو انت لما بتدخل المستشفي
عشان تعمل عملية
انت اللي بتختار؟؟؟
لما حد فينا احنا كمسيحين بيجي
يختار شريكة حياته
ربنا بيختارلنا المناسب
احنا نسيب الموضوع علي ربنا 
وربنا هوه اللي بيساعدنا
نفس الكلام
الشيطان استطاع ان يقنع يهوذا بالخيانة
ولكن هل الله لم يكن يعلم؟!!!
حااشا لله
فالله لا يجد علي فكره شئ
ولكن الله استخدم طابع يهوذا (الخيانة )
حتي تتم عملية الفداء
وعندما اختار التلاميذ الرسول متياس
كان من قبل الله
ودخلو رب المجد في الموضوع
واقرا الانجيل كويس
ولو سمحت اتكلم بأسلوب احسن من كدا
ولاحظ اني لم اجرح فيك
بل انت​*


----------



## Scofield (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



يوسف عمر محمد قال:


> امر الله بتصديق الكتب السابقة تصيقا غيبيا اى نومن ان هناك ما يسمى باليهوديه وما يسمى بالمسيحية ولكن كتب اليوم ليست بانجيل ولا توراة لانها محرفة.....اليس يحدث كل عام تنقيح لما تسموه بالعهد الجديد
> *هنا اسئلة مسيحية فقط يعنى تنسى انك مسلم و تسال من الانجيل فقط بدون الرجوع للقرآن*
> 
> وللعلم ...ابسط دليل على تحريف الانجيل هو
> ارسل الله على اليهود التوراة بلغتهم ليفهموها  كما ارسل القران بالعربية ولكن ما يسمى بالعهد الجديد اول ما كتب كان باليونانية وترجمتة للعربية او اليهوديه بالطبع تعرضه للتحريف ثم هل هناك كتاب سماوى يسمى باسماء بشر ..انجيل متى انجيل يوحنا



*
طب انا اتحداك لو جبت لى الكتاب المقدس الاصلى الغير محرف كما تدعون و نقارنو بالذى بين ايدينا ولا اقولك هات انجيل عيسى بس
*


----------



## Scofield (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



> تقولون ان عيسى لم يترك كتاب مكتوبا وبما انه الله من وجه نظركم فلماذا تخالفوه وتكتبوه بعد ذلك


*الملك لا يكتب عن نفسه بل الرعية يكتبون عنه*


----------



## Scofield (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



> انظر للتناقض..
> - لم يتمتّع الرسل بصفات إلهية، بل كانوا بشراً، مثلي ومثلك. ولكن الله اختارهم لخدمته، واستخدمهم لنشر رسالة الخلاص بين الناس، تماماً كما يستخدم أي إنسان آخر لخدمته في هذه الأيام.
> *
> صحيح و لكن حلول الروح القدس عليهم جعل الله يفعل على ايديهم معجزات كثيرة كاحياء الموتى و شفاء الامراض
> ...


*
كلام ليس صحيح ينم عن جهل صاحبه فالمسيح قال للتلاميذ [q-bible]متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 19 فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآبِ وَالاِبْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ[/q-bible]. و لم يقل بشرو بنى اسرائيل فقط 

*


----------



## Scofield (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

*وهذه آية اخرى لعل عقولكم تعمل مرة اخرى*[q-bible] مرقس الأصحاح 16 العدد 15 وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَجْمَعَ وَاكْرِزُوا بِالإِنْجِيلِ لِلْخَلِيقَةِ كُلِّهَا. [/q-bible]


----------



## fredyyy (18 فبراير 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*



scofield قال:


> *طب انا اتحداك لو جبت لى الكتاب المقدس الاصلى الغير محرف كما تدعون و نقارنو بالذى بين ايدينا .....*


 


*الكتاب المقدس كلام الله الوحيد *

*لأنه الى الآن يُغيِّر الخاطي وُيحضره قديس أمام الله*

*يجذب الزناه وُيطهرهم ويحولهم الى آنية للكرامة ُمَميزون*

*يأتي بالقتلة ويزرع فيهم حب الله فيحبوا الناس وُيثمرون لمجتمعهم *

*الكتاب المقدس له قوة تأثير للحياة الأفضل لا يمتلكها أحدًا ولا أي كتاب على الإطلاق*

*هو الكتاب الحي .... لذلك ُيعطي حياة ... فقط لمن يريد أن يعيش في النور*


*.*


----------



## فادي عبد الملاك (22 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

بانسبه للرد علي في النقطه الثانيه احب ان اوضح لك ان الاب والابن والروح القدس هما إله واحد ونراهم في يسوع المسيح


----------



## اني بل (25 مايو 2009)

*رد: ما معنى كلمة إنجيل؟*

ما معني كلمة إنجيل?  ولماذا توجد عدة أناجيل? 

 الإنجيل كلمة يونانية تعني البشرى أو الخبر المفرح .  ومضمون هذا الخبر المفرح الذي يريد أن يزفه الله إلينا هو أن الله يحبنا نحن البشر ,  ولا يريد لنا أن نهلك في الجحيم بسبب خطايانا , ولهذا فقد دبر لنا بمحبته ورحمته ونعمته وحكمته طريقة يفدينا فيها من هذا المصير المظلم الرهيب ,  وهكذا تجسد  كلمة الله , المسيح ومات على الصليب نيابة عن البشر دافعا عنهم ثمن خطاياهم وآخذا  عنهم عقابهم الذي يستحقونه . 




لقد اعتبر اله آلام السيد المسيح وموته على الصليب معادلا للعذاب الأبدي الذي سيقاسيه كل البشر في جهنم . ويستطيع كل من يؤمن بالسيد المسيح وعمله على الصليب ويتكل عليه أن ينال غفرانا كاملا لخطاياه .  فكأن الله قد أصدر عفوا عاما عن كل الناس من عقاب خطاياهم ,  ولكن لا يستطيع أن يتمتع به إلا كل من يقبله . قال السيد المسيح ؛ لأنه هكذا  أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به , بل تكون له الحياة الأبديه « يوحنا 3  : 16 . كما  قال ؛ الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن به قد دين لأنه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد « يوحنا 3 : 18 . ولقد كانت قمة الخبر السار في قيامة السيد المسيح من بين الأموات التي أثبتت حقيقة الحياة الأبدية وأكدت كل ما قاله السيد المسيح عن نفسه . 

إذا لا تعني كلمة ؛إنجيل « كتابا منفصلا بحيث يمكن التو هم أنه يوجد لديناأكثر من إنجيل . فلا يوجد لدينا إلا خبر سار واحد بأن هناك خلاصا لأي إنسان مهما كانت خطاياه , من خلال إيمانه بالمسيح . 

 يتكون  العهدالجديد من سبعة وعشرين سفرا يعتبر كل واحد منها جزءا من ؛الإنجيل  « لأنها تتناول موضوعا واحدا متكاملا وهو الله وذاته ووحدانيته وعلاقته بالإنسان ومحبته له . فلا يوجد لديناإذا عدة أناجيل وإنما إنجيل واحد . فالإنجيل حسب متى مثلا لا يعتبر الإنجيل كله , كما لا يعتبر الإنجيل حسب متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا معا الإنجيل كله , بل هي أجزاء من الإنجيل فهناك أيضا سفر أعمال الرسل والرسائل وسفر الرؤيا , وهذه كلها أجزاء من الإنجيل . 

بالنسبةللإنجيل حسب كتابات متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا , فقد قاد روح الله القدوس رسل المسيح إلى كتابتها بحيث يكمل بعضها بعضا ,  فلقد قاد القديس متى في الكتابة إلى اليهود , فكتب لهم عن المسيح الملك الذي تمت فيه النبوءات الموجودة في العهد القديم , وقاد القديس مرقس إلى الكتابة الرومان عن المسيح الخادم محب لجميع البشر , وقادالقديس لوقا للكتابة إلى اليونانيين عن المسيح الإنسان المملوء نعمة ومصدر كل فرح  , وقاد القديس يوحنا إلى الكتابة للمؤمنيين بالمسيح بصفته الله المتجسد . وهكذا نرى أنها متكاملة ولا استغناء عن واحدة منها . فالوجوه الأربعة لازمة وضرورية لإكمال الصورة عن السيد المسيح . 

إنه من الضروري أن نتأكد بأن كل من كتب جزءا من الإنجيل كان مسوقا من روح الله . تقول كلمة الله ؛ تكلم أناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس « رسالة بطرس الأولى  1 : 21 . 

إن تجاوب الإنسان مع إنجيل الله يحدد مصيره الأبدي . يستطيع أن يقبل الحق ويقبل معه كل البركات التي يتحدث عنها الإنجيل . ويستطيع أيضا أن يرفض , وله ملء الحرية في ذلك , ولكن عليه أن يتحمل مسؤولية قراره أمام الله  . 

  أمين



​


----------

